# Madras Appreciation Megathread



## orange fury

I looked around and couldn't find any thread similar to this, so in the spirit of vwguy's "It's Coming thread...

This is a thread born out of my discovery and newfound obsession with this fantastic summer fabric. Essentially, do as the title says! This is a thread for the Mavens of Madras, the Purveyors of Plaid, the Connoisseurs of Colorful Cotton (you all know who you are)- let your patch madras flag fly! If it involves madras, whether it be worn, seen, acquired, questioned, collected, or appreciated, vintage or new, post it here!

Most of my madras shirts right now have been recent Lands End purchases, as of this morning I have all four of the long sleeve variants of their traditional fit shirts. The fit is fantastic, and because of the shorter hem I've been able to wear it tucked in with linen pants or untucked with chino shorts:

On a beach during Memorial Day-


Work-


Work-


----------



## Ensiferous

And this one is going to have some haters:


----------



## immanuelrx

orange fury said:


> I looked around and couldn't find any thread similar to this, so in the spirit of vwguy's "It's Coming thread...
> 
> This is a thread born out of my discovery and newfound obsession with this fantastic summer fabric. Essentially, do as the title says! This is a thread for the Mavens of Madras, the Purveyors of Plaid, the Connoisseurs of Colorful Cotton (you all know who you are)- let your patch madras flag fly! If it involves madras, whether it be worn, seen, acquired, questioned, collected, or appreciated, vintage or new, post it here!
> 
> Most of my madras shirts right now have been recent Lands End purchases, as of this morning I have all four of the long sleeve variants of their traditional fit shirts. The fit is fantastic, and because of the shorter hem I've been able to wear it tucked in with linen pants or untucked with chino shorts:
> 
> Work-


I really like this particular outfit!


----------



## vwguy

Oh shoot... ebay is a good source, especially off season, I've even been finding a lot for my little guy. Gotta get 'em started early.

Brian


----------



## vwguy

Brian


----------



## eagle2250

^^Great pic, Brian. Very handsome and well dressed partner you have there. Has your "mini-me" yet made his inaugural pilgrimage to Door County?


----------



## Oldsarge

Andrew Yamato agrees with you. But then, he too is an Easterner. Aloha shirts here out on the Left Coast.


----------



## Reuben




----------



## vwguy

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Great pic, Brian. Very handsome and well dressed partner you have there. Has your "mini-me" yet made his inaugural pilgrimage to Door County?


Not yet, but soon! We'll be heading up to Bayfield in a few weeks though.

Brian


----------



## vwguy

ebay'd Polo madras for me and my little guy.



Brian


----------



## orange fury

Crosspost from WAYWT:


----------



## Oldsarge

Now that one's not bad, at all. Rather restrained. If I were young and slim again, I'd probably wear it.


----------



## tocqueville

I spent Sunday sailing, wearing a madras shirt (I'm still hoping I get some pics from my uncle, who was taking pictures). I love madras. It's one of the things I discovered thanks to AAAC and have since become an avid fan.


----------



## Odradek

tocqueville said:


> I spent Sunday sailing, wearing a madras shirt (I'm still hoping I get some pics from my uncle, who was taking pictures). I love madras. It's one of the things I discovered thanks to AAAC and have since become an avid fan.


Any hints on where to loom for madras over here in Europe?


----------



## Dr.Watson

vwguy said:


> ebay'd Polo madras for me and my little guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Ha, my family has that same little dog shoe-scraper stashed away somewhere.


----------



## vwguy

Dr.Watson said:


> Ha, my family has that same little dog shoe-scraper stashed away somewhere.


We have a Doxie and the scraper was a wedding present from a neighbor/family friend that had Doxies at once point.

Brian


----------



## Walter Denton

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Just thrifted these vintage 100% Indian madras pants in 38 x 29 (a hair too small in the waist for me)


----------



## vwguy

Walter Denton said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it, is that Brooks?

Brian


----------



## Walter Denton

Brian, Thanks! Yes that is a Brooks from, iirc, two years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwguy

Walter Denton said:


> Brian, Thanks! Yes that is a Brooks from, iirc, two years ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew it looked familiar, I have the long sleeve version 

Brian


----------



## sskim3

i saw these at brooks brothers and thought of this thread:


----------



## Barnavelt

It's great to have been away for a while and come back to find so much great stuff on the trad thread! :thumbs-up:

OF: You truly seem to have found a superior OTR fit in those LE madras shirts you have been pimpin'.
vwguy; Adorable. What else needs to be said?
Ensiferous; classy ensembles as per usual and I love Rooster ties. Also; have you lost weight?! Looks like there is less of you in that last pic.
Gamma; I love the patchwork shirt. I need one of those in long sleeve.
Reuben; Love the pic, but was it taken by a child or were you aiming for a trad "upskirt" effect?
Dr L; Those trousers are awesome.

Here is my madras tie collection. From L to R; Gant, no-name, GAP (!), and Britches of Georgetown. I have yet to wear the skinny no-name number, but it's mighty old.



My lovely wife for my birthday last year bought me this O'Connell's madras belt which, after recent weight loss, is unfortunately too big.


----------



## Ensiferous

Barnavelt said:


> Ensiferous; classy ensembles as per usual and I love Rooster ties. Also; have you lost weight?! Looks like there is less of you in that last pic.


Thank you very much Barnavelt, and yes sir, I am down about 35lbs since joining here. Congrats on your own weight loss as well.


----------



## orange fury

Barnavelt said:


> It's great to have been away for a while and come back to find so much great stuff on the trad thread! :thumbs-up:
> 
> OF: You truly seem to have found a superior OTR fit in those LE madras shirts you have been pimpin'.


I appreciate it, I've been very impressed with the fit and quality. The fourth L/S pattern they're selling right now is actually in the mail on the way to me, so I'll have the whole pattern set. If they keep making them, I'll keep buying them lol.

Interestingly enough, even though they aren't advertised as bleeding madras, on the teal shirt the white areas seem to be darkening a bit. Should be interesting to see what they look like in a couple years...


----------



## alkydrinker

OF - I have the one LE madras you have on order (I believe it's called Blue Jay/Ivory"),and like the quality and look of the shirt. I also have a couple in brighter color schemes from last season LE that I like. I see you have the "Lavender Shadow" color...I avoided that one because I don't look good in purples, but it looks more blue-ish in your photos and now I think it might work for me if your pics are color-correct.

However, you shirts seem to be very fitted at the waist. Was that achieved by tucking excess to the back? Only being available in Traditional Fit, mine have a good amount of excess, even though I have them in size medium tall (I'm 6'2", 185lbs). I actually plan to get them tailored next week, which is not the end of the world, but does turn them into more expensive shirts.


----------



## orange fury

I have avoided lavender OCBDs because I don't look good in purple either, but both this and the "lunar eclipse plaid" looked very different in person. I probably wouldn't have bought them if I hadn't seen them in person at Sears. My pics are pretty accurate, the lavender shadow is a shade of lavender, but it is closer to a shade of blue than it appears online. The darker portions of the lunar eclipse are also actually navy, which is becoming more clear as I wash it.

In terms of fit, it is pretty fitted at the waist, very little is pulled in the back. I don't remember if I posted it in this thread or not, but I'm 5'11"/160lbs/32 waist/38R jacket/15 neck/34.5 sleeve. This is a small/regular shirt (neck is tagged at 14/14.5, and I can button it without a problem at all). I'm actually very surprised this is considered a Traditional Fit with how fitted it is through the body (though, based on tagging, I should be wearing a medium if I want a true traditional fit - in theory). The only thing would be that it's fairly short in the body, but I haven't had a single instance of them coming untucked, and it's short enough to wear untucked with shorts (for the beach, etc) if I wanted to.

also, I've found the short sleeve madras shirts from them to fit slightly more loose throughout the body, but they still fit very well IMHO.


----------



## vwguy

I'm not one for patch madras shirts, shorts, etc, but this patch madras belt is a fave, and only $18:



Brian


----------



## RT-Bone

Just got this one from LE. Trying with a pair of green shorts today. 



All from LE or LE Canvas. The one on the far right is a popover. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwguy

Breakfast on the Farm for June dairy month, eat plenty of WI cheese!



Brian


----------



## Barnavelt

RT-Bone said:


> Just got this one from LE. Trying with a pair of green shorts today.
> 
> All from LE or LE Canvas. The one on the far right is a popover.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems like LE has seen a void in the "good value madras shirt" department and filled it well. I especially appreciate the long sleeve madras shirts. Am I wrong? Do places like AE (American Eagle not Allen Edmonds), etc. carry the same quality and variety as LE? Should I even be thinking about madras this much when it is a beautiful day out here on the East coast today?


----------



## orange fury

RT-Bone said:


> Just got this one from LE. Trying with a pair of green shorts today.
> 
> All from LE or LE Canvas. The one on the far right is a popover.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been wanting the one you're wearing, and the left two in the bottom. I just can't get into popovers, I like the pattern but can't do popovers lol. Just recently started wearing S/S shirts, primarily because of these.

S/S on the left:


----------



## orange fury

Barnavelt said:


> It seems like LE has seen a void in the "good value madras shirt" department and filled it well. I especially appreciate the long sleeve madras shirts. Am I wrong? Do places like AE (American Eagle not Allen Edmonds), etc. carry the same quality and variety as LE? Should I even be thinking about madras this much when it is a beautiful day out here on the East coast today?


I can't speak to the quality of AE et al, but I've been on a massive LE acquisition kick recently, the fit and quality has been fantastic


----------



## gamma68

Recently thrifted a nice Gant Indian Madras shirt. The fabric is very light and thin, yet robust. It also has a third collar button. Wore it yesterday with khaki RLP shorts and Sperry AO Topsiders...





I also have a couple Indian Madras ties by Rooster for Gimbels...


----------



## gamma68

Last year, I thrifted a vintage Sears "authentic bleeding" Madras long-sleeve shirt. I didn't look it over very carefully until I returned home. Then I discovered a hole in an elbow. What to do?

I decided to have a tailor convert the shirt to short sleeve. Then, I sent the remaining fabric to the Cordial Churchman. They made it into a very nice bow tie. There wasn't enough fabric left from the sleeves, so they used some bleeding Madras they had on hand to make a reversible bow tie. It ties great and is one of my favorites.


----------



## Topsider

^ Very cool, Gamma. 

The short-sleeve conversion is always something to keep in mind when thrifting. Same goes for trousers.


----------



## Topsider

vwguy said:


> I'm not one for patch madras shirts, shorts, etc, but this patch madras belt is a fave, and only $18:
> 
> Brian


Thanks! Just ordered one.


----------



## Tilton

I picked up 5 LE SS madras shirts over the winter, all under $12. The fit is solid and the quality okay overall and good for the price. One thing I've noticed, though, is that the LE madras shirts require significantly more ironing than the PRL madras shirts i've picked up over the years. The plackets, sleeve hems, and collars especially. They look terrible right out of the wash compared to PRL shirts being pretty wearable without ironing. This is a downer for me because I'm not much for ironing anything at all.


----------



## orange fury

Tilton said:


> I picked up 5 LE SS madras shirts over the winter, all under $12. The fit is solid and the quality okay overall and good for the price. One thing I've noticed, though, is that the LE madras shirts require significantly more ironing than the PRL madras shirts i've picked up over the years. The plackets, sleeve hems, and collars especially. They look terrible right out of the wash compared to PRL shirts being pretty wearable without ironing. This is a downer for me because I'm not much for ironing anything at all.


Madras and linen are the two fabrics I don't even make an attempt to iron, it tends to be an exercise in futility for me. The nice part about madras is that the pattern hides a lot of the wrinkles, but I just see the wrinkling as part of the overall casual aesthetic.


----------



## Tilton

orange fury said:


> Madras and linen are the two fabrics I don't even make an attempt to iron, it tends to be an exercise in futility for me. The nice part about madras is that the pattern hides a lot of the wrinkles, but I just see the wrinkling as part of the overall casual aesthetic.


Hmm... mine wrinkle to the point where I can't really wear them. The collar, hems, and plackets roll up tightly, especially between buttons, to the point where, even though they shirts are not tight or pulling at all, I can see skin between buttons.


----------



## orange fury

Supposed to get to 92*F, so trying out S/S without shorts for the first time today:



Edit: I think wearing this today helped me get over my aversion to S/S shirts, more of these are probably in my somewhat immediate future lol.


----------



## alkydrinker

My experience with my LE madras is the same as Tilton - they are extremely wrinkled out of the wash and need an iron. I thought it was something inherent in the thin fabric, so it's interesting to hear that there are other brands without that issue. 

Also, earlier in the thread I was saying my current-season l/s LE madras was too full in the waist. After actually wearing the shirt, I realized it really isn't that big and will not need alterations. However, my two LE madras shirts from last season (same size) do need to be taken in, so I think LE slimmed their "Traditional Fit" pattern, which I know they also did recently on some of their wool pants.


----------



## Captain America

What can I say? I'm in thrall to madras! I'm so pleased it's time to break out my shirts. They have just that nice insouciant go-to-hell flavor that fits me well.

Wore one over the weekend at an event featuring a lot of tie-dye ala Grateful Dead. Fit right in.


----------



## MarineDad

Like Tilton, I also purchased 5 LE madras back earlier in the year. Very pleased with them. Yes, they do require ironing!!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Really like the patterns on the Lands' End SS and I'm considering picking up a couple...but...those dark brown buttons look really off for a madras shirt,to my eye. Is it just me?


----------



## ArtVandalay

They absolutely did. This year's traditional fit is akin to last year's slim fit.



alkydrinker said:


> However, my two LE madras shirts from last season (same size) do need to be taken in, so I think LE slimmed their "Traditional Fit" pattern, which I know they also did recently on some of their wool pants.


----------



## vwguy

ArtVandalay said:


> Really like the patterns on the Lands' End SS and I'm considering picking up a couple...but...those dark brown buttons look really off for a madras shirt,to my eye. Is it just me?


Nope, I'm w/ you. Why not stick w/ clear/white buttons?

Brian


----------



## orange fury

vwguy said:


> Nope, I'm w/ you. Why not stick w/ clear/white buttons?
> 
> Brian


Honestly, the brown buttons bothered me at first, but so much was "right" with these shirts that it quickly became a non-issue. They've actually kind of grown on me, in that I see them as a very casual option on a very laid-back shirt. Plus, with several of the patterns, I think white would stand out too much, brown seems to blend in quite a bit.


----------



## orange fury

Several purchases today. First, I finally received the last of the four Lands End L/S patterns. MUCH better in person than the picture on their website:










also, I just picked this up from eBay 10 minutes ago. NWT RL Rugby S/S Indian Madras (sellers photo, will update when I get it in):


----------



## MarineDad

Really enjoying my Madras this year.


----------



## Roycru

Patchwork Madras Trousers........


----------



## orange fury

MarineDad: very nice collection!
Roycru: those pants are fantastic, I need to bite the bullet and get some. Where did you get them?

cross post from WAYWT, my new Lands End madras- the last one I needed to complete my collection of all 4 L/S patterns:



Now, on to getting more LE S/S shirts! Lol


----------



## Roycru

Thank you, Orange Fury. The patchwork Madras trousers are from J. Crew a few seasons ago. I got them at a sale. They were on sale because it was the end of summer and because they were damaged. There were some tears on both lower legs. Since I had to have them shortened (25" inseam), the tears were no problem, as they were in the part of the legs that would be cut off anyway. The patches are smaller than the usual patchwork Madras fabric. The label says "Made In India". At the time I got them, J. Crew also had matching jackets, but I didn't get one of the jackets. You could probably find some of these pants (or jackets) floating around out there in cyberspace on eBay.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks to this thread and folks like Roycru and Ensiferous, I have greater appreciation for patchwork Madras.

I've never heard of this brand before (anyone else here familiar?), but for a whopping $1, how could I pass up these patchwork Madras shorts at the thrift store?


----------



## Topsider

gamma68 said:


> Thanks to this thread and folks like Roycru and Ensiferous, I have greater appreciation for patchwork Madras.
> 
> I've never heard of this brand before (anyone else here familiar?), but for a whopping $1, how could I pass up these patchwork Madras shorts at the thrift store?


It's a T.J. Maxx/Marshalls brand.

https://trademarks.justia.com/752/75/garret-scott-75275850.html


----------



## gamma68

Topsider said:


> It's a T.J. Maxx/Marshalls brand.
> 
> https://trademarks.justia.com/752/75/garret-scott-75275850.html


Thanks, Topsider. I think it's fairly decent quality. Certainly worth the $1 spent.


----------



## orange fury

Cross post from acquisitions.

found this Rugby Indian Madras on eBay NWT for a really good price. I was going back and forth on it because of the measurements the seller provided (they seemed a bit smaller than what I already have in my closet), but ultimately the fit is in line with the fitted look I like, so no complaints there. Also, I saw the flap pocket online, but found out once I got it that it also has a rear collar button and locker loop, which was a nice surprise. All in all, a good buy for ~$35 :biggrin:


----------



## sskim3

Golf outing outfit. Madras patchwork pants from bills. And the shirt is from ashford

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## sskim3

Golf outing outfit. Madras patchwork pants from bills. And the shirt is from ashford

https://www.flickr.com/gp/98366628[email protected]/qwV812

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## vwguy

Picked this up from the outlet last year, I really like the fact it has the madras accents.



Brian


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1.
The madras accents are indeed a very nice touch. Wish i had seen such at our local BB Outlet! :thumbs-up:


----------



## vwguy

eagle2250 said:


> ^^+1.
> The madras accents are indeed a very nice touch. Wish i had seen such at our local BB Outlet! :thumbs-up:


They were there and gone in a flash, they also had a white OCBD w/ red, green & blue madras, but I was afraid it would it run into the white.

Brian


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again for all your kind comments and for posting all the wonderful Madras pictures that you all are posting......

Middishade (from the sixties) Madras jacket, Lowe tie, Squarextraordinare pocket square, Brooks Brothers ecru pinpoint oxford button down shirt, and Hot Cocoa.......


----------



## tocqueville

Roycru said:


> Thanks again for all your kind comments and for posting all the wonderful Madras pictures that you all are posting......
> 
> Middishade (from the sixties) Madras jacket, Lowe tie, Squarextraordinare pocket square, Brooks Brothers ecru pinpoint oxford button down shirt, and Hot Cocoa.......


I LOVE that SC.


----------



## tocqueville

orange fury said:


> MarineDad: very nice collection!
> Roycru: those pants are fantastic, I need to bite the bullet and get some. Where did you get them?
> 
> cross post from WAYWT, my new Lands End madras- the last one I needed to complete my collection of all 4 L/S patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, on to getting more LE S/S shirts! Lol


Nice. I had just put that very shirt into my "shopping cart." I am a big fan of LE madras, it's my summer staple.


----------



## tocqueville

ArtVandalay said:


> They absolutely did. This year's traditional fit is akin to last year's slim fit.


This concerns me: I have a 42" chest, which means that I'm a M in some brands and a L in others. I had figured out that with LE, or at least the madras, I was an M even though the label says that the M is for people with up to a 40" chest. Yet it fit me well. Might the above mean that I will have to go up to an L? Might the M now really be for people with a 40" chest?

Could any of you recent LE purchasers provide some chest measurements?


----------



## orange fury

tocqueville said:


> This concerns me: I have a 42" chest, which means that I'm a M in some brands and a L in others. I had figured out that with LE, or at least the madras, I was an M even though the label says that the M is for people with up to a 40" chest. Yet it fit me well. Might the above mean that I will have to go up to an L? Might the M now really be for people with a 40" chest?
> 
> Could any of you recent LE purchasers provide some chest measurements?


I am 5'11"/160 lbs/38 chest/32.5 waist/14.5-15 neck/34 sleeve, and all of my lands end shirts are size small. The tag in the neck says 14-14.5, but I can button it very comfortably. It is slim throughout the body (no fabric pulled in the back, as seen in the pictures), but that's the way I wear my shirts, so it works for me


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## orange fury

Ensiferous said:


>


I've gone from drooling over your collection of tweed to just drooling over you collection of jackets in general lol. That looks incredible, who is the maker?


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks very much, orange fury.

That jacket is unmarked other than a material tag which states cotton, of course.


----------



## gamma68

vwguy said:


> They were there and gone in a flash, they also had a white OCBD w/ red, green & blue madras, but I was afraid it would it run into the white.


It's unlikely that any new madras from BB actually bleeds.


----------



## Tilton

I just realized that MarineDad and I have at least three, probably five, of the exact same shirts. OF, I bet you could join this club. #'s 1, 3, 5, 6 in the first pic and #1 in the second pic he posted above.

As a side note, I haven't figured out how to wear shirt #3 in pic #1 of MarineDad's post. It looked awesome online, but every time I put it on, it feels a little "surfer bro" to me....


----------



## orange fury

Tilton said:


> I just realized that MarineDad and I have at least three, probably five, of the exact same shirts. OF, I bet you could join this club. #'s 1, 3, 5, 6 in the first pic and #1 in the second pic he posted above.
> 
> As a side note, I haven't figured out how to wear shirt #3 in pic #1 of MarineDad's post. It looked awesome online, but every time I put it on, it feels a little "surfer bro" to me....


Surprisingly, I don't own any of the ones in MarineDad's photo, the closest I get is the one on the farleft of the first photo (I have this year's classic cherry plaid). I do think I'm about to purchase the classic cherry multi plaid (far left 2nd photo), as LE is doing 30% off right now...


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> Surprisingly, I don't own any of the ones in MarineDad's photo, the closest I get is the one on the farleft of the first photo (I have this year's classic cherry plaid). I do think I'm about to purchase the classic cherry multi plaid (far left 2nd photo), as LE is doing 30% off right now...


I got the email update on the 30% off too... FML too much shopping.. hate you all for making me want more things.


----------



## orange fury

sskim3 said:


> I got the email update on the 30% off too... FML too much shopping.. *hate you all for making me want more things.*


This coming from the person who led me to the $20 patch madras Jos A Bank pants SIR!

:tongue2:


----------



## RT-Bone

Madras on the solstice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Hey me too!


----------



## sskim3

Enjoying Saturday in my JAB madras patchwork pants. Shirt is from H&M and the hat is a straw hat i bought at the bahamas from a street vendor (go figure it's still made in china....)


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

I have no madras in my wardrobe. Where to look? Brooks has nothing that fits me. Help!


----------



## Dmontez

Shoe City Thinker said:


> I have no madras in my wardrobe. Where to look? Brooks has nothing that fits me. Help!


I was in the same boat as you. I ordered one off of ebay, and was disappointed with the measurements. I found the following one at my local Dillard's.

Flap chest pocket 3 button collar, I think it fits the bill pretty well. I wore it for a couple of days straight after purchasing it. I'd like a few more but alas they only have this particular shirt in one colorway.


----------



## eagle2250

^^ With several Madras sport shirts in my casual wear collection and even a Madras sport coat that makes an annual or sometimes even two or three appearances in a year's time,
I just can't seem to bring myself to take that leap of faith into a pair of Madras trousers. LOL. Be gone, my timid sartorial nature...GTH with you!


----------



## gamma68

If anyone's seeking patchwork madras shorts, I have a pair available now on the exchange:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1567296#post1567296


----------



## tocqueville

If you're looking for shirts, a bunch of us like Lands End, and the risk is minimal: the shirts are cheap, and LE has a great return policy.



Shoe City Thinker said:


> I have no madras in my wardrobe. Where to look? Brooks has nothing that fits me. Help!


----------



## Asterix

Hi Gents,

Lovely madras collection you all have. I've been MIA for a while here but just stopped in and saw this thread. Below are some of my madras collection.

PRL Tie & Jack Purcell lace-up sneakers









Brooks Brothers


----------



## Asterix

I have about 8 madras tops but since there is a limit to # of pics that can be posted. :- )

LE








LE and PRL


----------



## Asterix

My only madras shorts.


----------



## orange fury

Shoe City Thinker said:


> I have no madras in my wardrobe. Where to look? Brooks has nothing that fits me. Help!


Lands End. I'm a big fan of them, they're what really got me into buying madras


----------



## Roycru

Two Land's End Madras short sleeve shirts with button down collars (including a rear button) that I got in the year 2000 (as Conan O'Brien used to say)......


----------



## vwguy

A couple of me and the little guy from the weekend:





Brian


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I recently moved my dad from Detroit to VA, and had to get him new clothes. The Land's End store in a nearby Sears has been indispensable to getting him settled in here. Here he is in madras:

At my size, the little Land's End collars seem out of proportion: as though a too-small shirt had expanded to accomodate my chest (my dad had a bad winter, and had shrunk to half my size, literally):

The madras shirt I got today at Brooks Bros., while not at the same favorable price as LE, is wonderful. It's my first! I didn't have money left over for swank BB linen shorts, so these are cheapies from Macy's (on which I should probably swap in a better belt):


----------



## orange fury

Rugby today:


----------



## Tilton

SlideGuitarist said:


> my dad had a bad winter, and had shrunk to half my size, literally


I wish your father all the best. Mine has shrunk similarly over the last year - unfortunately, he's probably a lot closer in age to you than he is to your father.


----------



## orange fury

Cross post from acquisitions:


picked up this Tailor Vintage Indian Madras tie from Marshall's. I like it, it's super lightweight and ties a pretty decent knot (and it was $10). I'm just not quite sure what I'm going to wear it with yet.


----------



## Brio1

^
Nice VV belt, Mr. Orange. The lady of the house bought if for me because it reminds her of Dylan. :cool2: Wear it upside down and it doubles as a pentagram belt. :aportnoy:


----------



## Walter Denton

Brooks Brothers from a couple of years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmontez

I got a question about Madras, I washed my only good madras shirt, and let it air dry, would you iron it, or wear it wrinkled for a little while until they work themselves out?


----------



## Tilton

I've found that a lot of the wrinkles in madras aren't ever going to hang themselves out, especially those in the placket, which happen to be the worst looking of all wrinkles. If it is the body of the shirt that is rumpled looking, just wear it as-is. If the placket is all scrunched up to heck, you need an iron because otherwise they're never coming out.


----------



## Reuben

orange fury said:


> Cross post from acquisitions:
> 
> 
> picked up this Tailor Vintage Indian Madras tie from Marshall's. I like it, it's super lightweight and ties a pretty decent knot (and it was $10). I'm just not quite sure what I'm going to wear it with yet.


Nice UGA tie, Orange Fury.


----------



## gamma68

Dmontez said:


> I got a question about Madras, I washed my only good madras shirt, and let it air dry, would you iron it, or wear it wrinkled for a little while until they work themselves out?


I always let mine air dry but prefer to iron the wrinkles out. As Tilton says, they never work themselves out. Maybe it's just me, but I feel more comfortable putting on a shirt that's wrinkle-free. Any wrinkles it accrues during the day with wearing are fine by me.


----------



## orange fury

Tilton said:


> I've found that a lot of the wrinkles in madras aren't ever going to hang themselves out, especially those in the placket, which happen to be the worst looking of all wrinkles. If it is the body of the shirt that is rumpled looking, just wear it as-is. If the placket is all scrunched up to heck, you need an iron because otherwise they're never coming out.


+1, if the placket is bad then I'll iron just that, but I honestly like rumpled madras, in the same way I like wrinkled linen or seersucker. It's just a summer thing with me I guess.



Reuben said:


> Nice UGA tie, Orange Fury.


lol thanks :thumbs-up:


----------



## RT-Bone

Pretty low key week at work. So, madras. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Hey me too! :biggrin::thumbs-up:


----------



## Tiger

Just received two Lands End long-sleeve madras shirts on Saturday. I was a bit disappointed in that I've been an LE size "medium" for decades, and these shirts were a bit snug, especially under my arms and across the back. (I'm about 5'8" and 160 lbs.) When washed, the snugness became magnified. I need a bit more "breathing room"...

I won't give up - just called LE to reorder in size "large." I've never owned any item in that size before, so I hope it works out. For shirts such as these (maybe all shirts?), looser is far more preferable to the alternative.


----------



## orange fury

Tiger said:


> Just received two Lands End long-sleeve madras shirts on Saturday. I was a bit disappointed in that I've been an LE size "medium" for decades, and these shirts were a bit snug, especially under my arms and across the back. (I'm about 5'8" and 160 lbs.) When washed, the snugness became magnified. I need a bit more "breathing room"...
> 
> I won't give up - just called LE to reorder in size "large." I've never owned any item in that size before, so I hope it works out. For shirts such as these (maybe all shirts?), looser is far more preferable to the alternative.


For reference, I'm 5'11"/160 and all my LE madras (L/S and S/S) are size small. It also very well could be that I have a higher tolerance for snugness since I prefer my clothing more fitted than the majority of the forum, so ymmv.


----------



## Tiger

orange fury said:


> For reference, I'm 5'11"/160 and all my LE madras (L/S and S/S) are size small. It also very well could be that I have a higher tolerance for snugness since I prefer my clothing more fitted than the majority of the forum, so ymmv.


Undoubtedly, this is the case. In fact, I read your review on the LE website, and felt confident that the medium would work for me. I'll post when I receive the replacements. Sure hope they fit well - I really liked the shirts!


----------



## RT-Bone

I am 5'10, 170lbs. I typically wear a 15.5/33 BB OCBD in ESF cut. For Lands' End standard sizes, I wear a Small. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiger

RT-Bone said:


> I am 5'10, 170lbs. I typically wear a 15.5/33 BB OCBD in ESF cut. For Lands' End standard sizes, I wear a Small.


I can see why the people who have relatively slim builds and like a close fit would prefer size small. While not as slim as others (5'8" 160), I typically wear 16/33 dress shirts. Normally, size medium provides an excellent fit, but the LE madras just seems too snug under the arms and upper back. I also wear an undershirt, and do not enjoy a close fit, so I'm relegated to the size large. I'll let you know if I look like I'm wearing a tent...


----------



## mhj

I find that every Madras shirt I've tried runs snug, I've experienced this with BB, RLP, LL Bean. It seems that that's just the way they are.


----------



## Tiger

mhj said:


> I find that every Madras shirt I've tried runs snug, I've experienced this with BB, RLP, LL Bean. It seems that that's just the way they are.


If true, it may turn out that madras shirts are not for me...


----------



## tocqueville

I just received my size M LE shirt. And this is with a 42" chest. It is NOT snug. The label says trad fit.


----------



## orange fury

tocqueville said:


> I just received my size M LE shirt. And this is with a 42" chest. It is NOT snug. The label says trad fit.


I've really been wanting that pattern, I just haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## Tiger

tocqueville said:


> I just received my size M LE shirt. And this is with a 42" chest. It is NOT snug. The label says trad fit.


No need to scold! My label(s) said the same thing, but the shirts were snug. I've already posted my size/dimensions, so either my shirts were mismarked or improperly cut, or our preferences are merely different.

I have been a very good customer of Lands End for nearly thirty years, and this shirt feels much more confining than every other LE sportshirt - of every type and material - that I've purchased over these many years...


----------



## RT-Bone

tocqueville said:


> I just received my size M LE shirt. And this is with a 42" chest. It is NOT snug. The label says trad fit.


I also have that pattern. Nice choice.


----------



## Roycru

F. R. Tripler Madras bow tie, with Brooks Brothers shirt and jacket and Land's End seersucker trousers........


----------



## Tilton

RT-Bone said:


> I also have that pattern. Nice choice.


As do I. And, coincidentally, today I'm wearing the same shirt you wore yesterday.

I think LE has either struck gold with this group, or needs to diversify their pattern offerings. Or both.


----------



## orange fury

Tilton said:


> As do I. And, coincidentally, today I'm wearing the same shirt you wore yesterday.
> 
> *I think LE has either struck gold with this group, or needs to diversify their pattern offerings. Or both.*


Yes. To all of this.


----------



## tocqueville

orange fury said:


> Yes. To all of this.


This year's patterns are nicer than last years. A lot nicer.


----------



## tocqueville

orange fury said:


> Hey me too! :biggrin::thumbs-up:


Nice belt, by the way. That might be my next step, sartorially speaking.


----------



## orange fury

tocqueville said:


> Nice belt, by the way. That might be my next step, sartorially speaking.


Thanks! Ralph Lauren eBay find, ~$20 IIRC. My ribbon belts recently have been coming from Vineyard Vines at the same price point. Seeing as you live in a fairly warm part of the country yourself, it's one of those items that screams "summer"


----------



## Tiger

Returned my two LE size medium madras shirts to Sears yesterday. While there, I tried on the size large madras - a bit loose, but preferable to the snugness of the medium. I'll make it work; the shirts are too nice to give up on!


----------



## Reuben

orange fury said:


> Thanks! Ralph Lauren eBay find, ~$20 IIRC. My ribbon belts recently have been coming from Vineyard Vines at the same price point. Seeing as you live in a fairly warm part of the country yourself, it's one of those items that screams "summer"


They're also great when you're losing weight.


----------



## orange fury

tocqueville said:


> I just received my size M LE shirt. And this is with a 42" chest. It is NOT snug. The label says trad fit.





RT-Bone said:


> I also have that pattern. Nice choice.





Tilton said:


> As do I. And, coincidentally, today I'm wearing the same shirt you wore yesterday.
> 
> I think LE has either struck gold with this group, or needs to diversify their pattern offerings. Or both.


So I'm apparently joining you gents, just (finally) ordered this pattern myself. LE really outdid themselves this year with these shirts.


----------



## orange fury

Rugby madras today:



happy Independence Day!


----------



## MarineDad

Does anyone wear argyle or striped socks with their madras shirts?


----------



## orange fury

MarineDad said:


> Does anyone wear argyle or striped socks with their madras shirts?


Nope. I mean, I will if I need to wear socks, but if I'm wearing madras I'm usually not wearing socks at all.


----------



## style417

MarineDad said:


> Does anyone wear argyle or striped socks with their madras shirts?


No. I'll wear a solid color sock.



orange fury said:


> Nope. I mean, I will if I need to wear socks, but if I'm wearing madras I'm usually not wearing socks at all.


I always wear socks (except sandals of course), but if I want a sockless look, I'll use a no-show sock. These are the ones I currently buy: https://www.wearpact.com/men/socks/no-see-ums/mens-everyday-black-no-see-ums-3-pack.html


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Tilton said:


> I wish your father all the best. Mine has shrunk similarly over the last year - unfortunately, he's probably a lot closer in age to you than he is to your father.


Thanks for your kind thoughts! Well, I've now had the bittersweet experience of having to dress my dad. Clothing is not something that's ever interested him, but I decided it would be good if his new neighbors in Reston, VA (Tilton, let me know if you come out this way) saw him looking reasonably well put-together. He refused to wear a surcingle belt, though! I'll have to surreptitiously replace that cracked old belt he's wearing here, along with some cardigans that he won't let go of. Anyway, he's in a good mood here, watching a Detroit Tigers game at a nearby sports bar, wearing the same shirt from LE that's already been posted here!


----------



## tocqueville

Here's my M LE. Pretty big, huh? I bet i could manage an S.


----------



## Reuben

Guess I should post this here as well:


----------



## Tiger

tocqueville said:


> Here's my M LE. Pretty big, huh? I bet i could manage an S.


Perhaps you could. The long sleeve versions of the LE madras shirts did not fit me nearly that loosely, especially after washing. (I seem to be a bit broader in the shoulder/upper back/chest area than you appear to be in this photo).


----------



## Duvel

tocqueville said:


> Here's my M LE. Pretty big, huh? I bet i could manage an S.


Are you normally an M? LE is often a frustrating experience for me. The color and fabric on their shirts is often pretty great, but I struggle with their fit. If I go with my true size (fitted so that they can button at the neck), they're like tents. They fit better if I size down, but then the collars look like I could never possibly button them up. Not that I would with a sport shirt, but there's something about them looking short in the neck that bothers me anyway.


----------



## tocqueville

I always wear a M with LE. This shirt happens to be bigger than my others. Also, the tag says traditional fit; the others don't. I don't recall there being fit options with these.


----------



## Charles Dana

Brooks Brothers' Madras shirts--both long sleeve and short--are now on sale for $39.00 each. I have a few; they are quite nice.


----------



## orange fury

Charles Dana said:


> Brooks Brothers' Madras shirts--both long sleeve and short--are now on sale for $39.00 each. I have a few; they are quite nice.


Nice! Lands End's S/S madras has also been reduced to $20


----------



## Duvel

I see. The traditional LE fit, in other shirts, is quite a generous fit, in my experience. I either have to size down or go with the tailored fit.



tocqueville said:


> I always wear a M with LE. This shirt happens to be bigger than my others. Also, the tag says traditional fit; the others don't. I don't recall there being fit options with these.


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> Nice! Lands End's S/S madras has also been reduced to $20


OF has become the unofficial spokesman for LE's madras collection. Next thing you know, he'll be asked to model his outfits for them. :icon_cheers:


----------



## orange fury

sskim3 said:


> OF has become the unofficial spokesman for LE's madras collection. Next thing you know, he'll be asked to model his outfits for them. :icon_cheers:


Hey if they start sending me free gear, absolutely lol.

i have no affiliation with them other than I grew up wearing LL Bean and Lands End stuff, this is really my first foray into madras though and I've been incredibly impressed with their offerings. Actually, considering my LE acquisitions overall recently, I've kind of been impressed with the as a whole lol.


----------



## vpkozel

I picked up a couple of Faded Glory madras shirts at GW the other day. I researched them and they seem to be a wal-mart brand, but the seem decent quality to me. Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## vwguy

orange fury said:


> Hey if they start sending me free gear, absolutely lol.
> 
> i have no affiliation with them other than I grew up wearing LL Bean and Lands End stuff, this is really my first foray into madras though and I've been incredibly impressed with their offerings. Actually, considering my LE acquisitions overall recently, I've kind of been impressed with the as a whole lol.


Since I'm close by, I've volunteered a few times to be a wear tester or sit in on a focus group, sadly they never took me up on my offer. Maybe they didn't like some of my reviews? Hmm...

Brian


----------



## Duvel

What is it about madras that's so addicting? After looking at these photos, I just placed an order for three LE madras shirts, two long-sleeved and one short-sleeved. Spurred on a little by those good sale prices, of course.


----------



## sskim3

Duvel said:


> What is it about madras that's so addicting? After looking at these photos, I just placed an order for three LE madras shirts, two long-sleeved and one short-sleeved. Spurred on a little by those good sale prices, of course.


Comfortable, breathable, colorful, and still TRAD 
Besides linen, not sure you can do any better unless you want to walk around without a shirt on.


----------



## Duvel

Yep. Looking forward to my LE shirts. There has been no madras in my closet for a few summers now. I get into seersucker in the summer, but color options are more limited there.



sskim3 said:


> Comfortable, breathable, colorful, and still TRAD
> Besides linen, not sure you can do any better unless you want to walk around without a shirt on.


----------



## gamma68

sskim3 said:


> Comfortable, breathable, colorful, and still TRAD
> Besides linen, not sure you can do any better unless you want to walk around without a shirt on.


This.


----------



## orange fury

sskim3 said:


> Comfortable, breathable, colorful, and still TRAD
> Besides linen, not sure you can do any better unless you want to walk around without a shirt on.


+1. I think I've actually reached the point where, for shirts, I prefer madras to linen


----------



## eagle2250

^^Now if someone were to offer Madras patterned linen or seersucker shirts, would that not constitute the best of all possible worlds? Has any such magnificent beast ever been offered for sale? :icon_scratch:


----------



## orange fury

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Now if someone were to offer Madras patterned linen or seersucker shirts, would that not constitute the best of all possible worlds? Has any such magnificent beast ever been offered for sale? :icon_scratch:


I (obviously) love the patterns, but Ive actually found that the reason I've been preferring madras over linen and seersucker is actually the weight and weave of the fabric itself. I still like linen, don't get me wrong, I've just found myself reaching for madras more often.


----------



## Tilton

SlideGuitarist said:


> Tilton, let me know if you come out this way


Fortunately or unfortunately, it's not a matter of "if." I spend 60 hours a week in RTC, my friend.


----------



## Duvel

Wow, fast delivery this time around, and this was the free shipping option. My LE madras shirts arrived today, and they're great. I don't get quite the slim fit as OF, even sizing down one, but they feel just about perfect. Love the colors. These are keepers.


----------



## orange fury

Got my new one in yesterday :biggrin:


i love the colors on this one, can't wait to see what it looks like after a few washings


----------



## Duvel

OF, that's the s/s, right? I got the same today. Looks great out of the package.


----------



## Duvel

Sorry if I'm gushing, but damn, I'm impressed with LE's handling of the madras shirts this year. Colorways are dead on, fabric is decent, fit is very good, and I like some of the details, like the brown buttons. I have a mind to get the other couple of color patterns in the l/s. 

I may be convinced to do some more LE shopping. Just wondering--they're not advertised as such, but do they bleed? Anybody know from having washed theirs?


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> Sorry if I'm gushing, but damn, I'm impressed with LE's handling of the madras shirts this year. Colorways are dead on, fabric is decent, fit is very good, and I like some of the details, like the brown buttons. I have a mind to get the other couple of color patterns in the l/s.
> 
> I may be convinced to do some more LE shopping. Just wondering--they're not advertised as such, but do they bleed? Anybody know from having washed theirs?


I have all 4 of the L/S and 2 S/S, they haven't really bled but they seem to have faded a bit.

and my new one is S/S


----------



## Duvel

Thanks. Bleeding would have been nice, but really, for the price, these cannot be beat. I am tempted to go for the other two l/s color schemes.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Me in BB, my son in a patchwork shirt from the BB outlet (he loves it!), my dad in LE. I also love LE's choices this year; I coulda saved some $ shopping there instead of BB (the latter's size L is slightly larger, which suits me, though):


----------



## style417

I just picked up some more LE madras shirts on sale on their website for $19.50. Just an FYI if anyone is looking for a few extra shirts!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

style417 said:


> I just picked up some more LE madras shirts on sale on their website for $19.50. Just an FYI if anyone is looking for a few extra shirts!


Can you post some measurements ASAP, if you're getting L or XL?

P.S.: I'm going to guess that J. Crew will be too small on me. Here are the measurements for BB madras, recently purchased, L, bluish label (a slightly slim fit?): for S/S, 19.5" shoulder to shoulder, 24" armpit to armpit, 22" across the waist; for LS, 19" shoulder to shoulder (already too small for me, really), 23.5" armpit to armpit, 22" across the waist, 25" from shoulder seam to end of cuff. I guess I like casual summer shirts somewhat close-fitting, so that they don't flop around my waist if I don't tuck them in, but if these shrink, I will only be able to blame myself.


----------



## Duvel

If it helps, I've discovered that an LE medium in traditional fit is much like a J. Crew regular large. Except for the neck, the measurements, in fact, are almost identical.


----------



## style417

SlideGuitarist said:


> Can you post some measurements ASAP, if you're getting L or XL?


I am getting XL size, so I'll let you know as soon as I get them. I don't have a tracking number from LE yet though.


----------



## orange fury

Duvel: I thought it was this thread but I can't find your post about the fit of the LE S/S (I think it may have been acquisitions). In any case, this is the new one:


----------



## Duvel

You wear it well, OF. Goes well with the belt and chinos, too.


----------



## gamma68

Here's something a little bit different: a Bass Indian madras shirt. The cloth is somewhat heavier than my BB, JCrew and LE madras shirts, which is nice on days like today when the temperature will barely break 70 degrees. Paired with RLP khaki shorts.


----------



## orange fury

Looks great gamma! I love that pattern


----------



## eagle2250

^^Indeed, very striking! I'd given up on Bass' clothes quite some time back, but perhaps it's time to give Bass another chance? :icon_scratch:


----------



## style417

SlideGuitarist said:


> Can you post some measurements ASAP, if you're getting L or XL?
> 
> P.S.: I'm going to guess that J. Crew will be too small on me. Here are the measurements for BB madras, recently purchased, L, bluish label (a slightly slim fit?): for S/S, 19.5" shoulder to shoulder, 24" armpit to armpit, 22" across the waist; for LS, 19" shoulder to shoulder (already too small for me, really), 23.5" armpit to armpit, 22" across the waist, 25" from shoulder seam to end of cuff. I guess I like casual summer shirts somewhat close-fitting, so that they don't flop around my waist if I don't tuck them in, but if these shrink, I will only be able to blame myself.


I'm sorry for the delay, I was away unexpectedly.

I did get my LE shirts in XL and the measurements I got were:

P2P 26"
Shoulder 21"
Length 31" (from bottom of collar, fyi rounded bottom)

They are not tapered that I can see and fit me well; as I have a bit of a "stylish pot" to my shape, close-fitting is not always good!


----------



## Tilton

SlideGuitarist: Worth noting, I bought four LE madras shirts in XL this year and two of them are definitely slimmer than the other two (and, consequently, better fitting for me and probably you, because a BB XL is a bit too large for me). I think two must have been from a previous season and they changed the cut in between. I can take measurements of both sizes, if desired.


----------



## Duvel

Great photo! I think my LE madras fits a lot like your father's.



SlideGuitarist said:


> Me in BB, my son in a patchwork shirt from the BB outlet (he loves it!), my dad in LE. I also love LE's choices this year; I coulda saved some $ shopping there instead of BB (the latter's size L is slightly larger, which suits me, though):


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Apparently the same BB madras as above, on sale at Nordstrom's for $37.50: https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/brooks...ferralID=e9321633-0efe-11e4-8f3d-001b2166c2c0


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## style417

Ensiferous said:


>


Looks good sir!


----------



## Ensiferous

Thank you, style417.


----------



## orange fury

So I may or may not have just purchased a patch madras Ralph Lauren sport coat.....








:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Duvel

Seriously? 

Patch madras is one of the few trad things I can't get myself to do.


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Patch madras is one of the few trad things I can't get myself to do.


I couldnt for a long time either. Then popinjay and Reuben get their patch tweeds, and I find this bad boy:


i had looked at buying one a while back and started a thread where the response was 50/50. I kept thinking about it over the summer and realized i still wanted one, but when I looked up this one (which had been sitting in my watch list for months), the auction timed out. After seeing popinjay's tweed yesterday, I started looking into it again and discovered that the one I had looked at had been relisted at a BIN price lower than any others. So now it's en route from New Hampshire.

i finally got to the point with it where I didn't care what others thought, I just wanted one and wanted it badly, and I realized that's the point you kind of have to get to for GTH clothing lol


----------



## Duvel

Hell, yeah. I am all for wearing what you enjoy wearing. That's the basis for 90-percent of my purchases these days.


----------



## Reuben

I dig it, orange fury! I kinda waver back and forth on patchwork madras just because I see it done poorly a lot more often than done well, but I think you'll pull it off perfectly.


----------



## orange fury

Reuben said:


> I dig it, orange fury! I kinda waver back and forth on patchwork madras just because I see it done poorly a lot more often than done well, but I think you'll pull it off perfectly.


Thanks! And I appreciate your confidence, hopefully I'll be able to pull this off lol.

I had been looking at something like this one back in my thread about this a couple months ago, but thought the patches were too small and didn't flow well (which is really saying something when you're talking about patchwork anything). Also, the one I bought is actually tagged "Indian Madras/guaranteed to bleed", and this one is not:


im really happy with this purchase, I think the larger patches will be easier to work with. It'll obviously be a khaki chinos/blue OCBD combo, but I've also saved some photos of RL advertisements from when they were pushing this look that I may experiment with.


----------



## Reuben

That's exactly my problem with most patch madras: patches are too small, the colors/patterns don't "flow", and non-bleeding colors mean they won't fade and blur nicely.


----------



## Tempest

From LE last year, a delightful primary color based one. It reminds me of an LL Bean swimsuit from the late 80s.


----------



## orange fury

Hide yo kids, hide yo wife- Fury joined the patchwork club:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-43D3-9CF7-70FC39B1E5E0_zpsaevdhcbj.jpg.html

Ralph Lauren "guaranteed to bleed" (we'll see) Indian Madras. I need to have the sleeves reduced significantly and may have the sides taken in a bit, but I already love this thing


----------



## orange fury

Patchwork madras on casual Friday:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...B-4AD6-8DF3-0E2629EFBE63_zps4k6mghva.jpg.html


----------



## Duvel

Nice, OF. I wish I could do this.


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> Nice, OF. I wish I could do this.


Lol thanks. I know this thread is dying off due to summer winding down in a bit and Labor Day fast approaching, but I did pick up 3 more LE S/S madras shirts on sale today. They've been out of the Bayberry Multi Plaid in small for a while, and they finally got one back in (I assume one, since they took the color down as soon as I ordered). I also picked up the Blue Jay Multi and Canary. I wasn't really a fan of the remaining two colors (Ivory/Icy Blue and Fresh Carnation), so I think my madras purchasing is done for the season.

ill post pics when they come in.


----------



## Reuben

It's not over yet, orange fury!


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...B-4AD6-8DF3-0E2629EFBE63_zps4k6mghva.jpg.html


Great looking jacket. I called a RLP outlet near me to see if they had any in stock (to check for sizing). They already sold their last one.


----------



## orange fury

^ugh, sorry to hear that gamma. I took a risk in buying mine based off the measurements that were provided by the sellers and comparing it to other sportcoats of mine, it worked well for me but it is a bit of a gamble.

new shirt tonight, from Old Navy of all places. Not technically Indian madras (99% cotton/1% elastane and made in Bangladesh), but just as lightweight as my real stuff and on sale for $8:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...A-4756-9296-302A9E9DB458_zpspzb4ocbd.jpg.html


----------



## gamma68

Visited Ralph Lauren yesterday (the store, not the man). There were many items at 40% off the already discounted price. So I picked up this shirt at a nice price. I like that it has a button chest pocket and a third collar button. And no horsey logo on the front. It definitely fills a hole in my wardrobe:




I had thought "bleeding madras" was no longer available. Maybe it always has been? Or maybe it wasn't for a time but has become available once again?

Does anyone have any insight on the true availability of "bleeding" madras cloth?


----------



## Spin Evans

Sadly, Ralph's madras doesn't fade very much. Some of the garments are marked "Guaranteed to Bleed," but sadly they live up to that claim about as well as that Men's Wearhouse guy did to his. I've soaked mine in near-boiling water before and found no trace of dye. That being said, do wash separately, just in case. 

That is one of the best madras patterns I have seen. The flap pocket is just icing on the cake.


----------



## orange fury

I think it's hit and miss. I soaked my Rugby S/S madras in a bowl for 30 mins and it turned the water yellowish, Butkus washed my jacket according to the instructions and it didn't do anything. My RL madras shorts haven't really bled, but they have definitely faded (nicely, I might add). I think it just depends on the garment.

really nice shirt either way. I found one almost identical to that this weekend that I wanted to get, but it was an XL


----------



## gamma68

After a wearing, I'm going to hand wash it to see if it bleeds. I'll report the results. 

For what it's worth, the shirt came with a tag that said it was dyed with indigo, and that the color may rub off on lighter fabrics. That leads me to believe that it will bleed. 

It it seems to me that hand washing is the best way to tell if madras bleeds, because you can examine the water for dye.


----------



## Spin Evans

gamma68 said:


> After a wearing, I'm going to hand wash it to see if it bleeds. I'll report the results.
> 
> For what it's worth, the shirt came with a tag that said it was dyed with indigo, and that the color may rub off on lighter fabrics. That leads me to believe that it will bleed.
> 
> It it seems to me that hand washing is the best way to tell if madras bleeds, because you can examine the water for dye.


I always handwash my madras for the same reason. If they used indigo dye, then I think it probably will bleed. Best of luck!


----------



## Duvel

That is a great looking shirt, gamma.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I freely admit that I don't know that much about madras. But, I just got these pants and I am interested in them. 





How do I know if they are bleeding madras? 

I'm probably going to sell these. What do they go for? They are vintage and in great shape. But, I don't know the maker. There is a label but it is for the store (Rothchild's).


----------



## gamma68

Nobleprofessor said:


> I freely admit that I don't know that much about madras. But, I just got these pants and I am interested in them.
> 
> How do I know if they are bleeding madras?
> 
> I'm probably going to sell these. What do they go for? They are vintage and in great shape. But, I don't know the maker. There is a label but it is for the store (Rothchild's).


What size are they?

To know for sure if they bleed, you'd have to hand wash it to see how colorfast the dyes are. With true bleeding madras, the water will turn from clear to inky. Since the label does not specify cold water wash, I'd guess this pair doesn't bleed.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

gamma68 said:


> What size are they?
> 
> To know for sure if they bleed, you'd have to hand wash it to see how colorfast the dyes are. With true bleeding madras, the water will turn from clear to inky. Since the label does not specify cold water wash, I'd guess this pair doesn't bleed.


I was wondering about the warm water direction! They are 38.5-39 in waist. 31.5 in inseam with 3 inch extra to lengthen inseam or add cuffs.


----------



## orange fury

Nobleprofessor said:


> I was wondering about the warm water direction! They are 38.5-39 in waist. 31.5 in inseam with 3 inch extra to lengthen inseam or add cuffs.


Gaaahhh I'm a 32 or I'd be all over those, those look great!


----------



## gamma68

Nobleprofessor said:


> I was wondering about the warm water direction! They are 38.5-39 in waist. 31.5 in inseam with 3 inch extra to lengthen inseam or add cuffs.


Too large for me, I'm afraid!


----------



## Duvel

Sending back my LE medium madras shirts for larges. I am getting much too used to a more relaxed fit these days, aka baggy old man fit.


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> Sending back my LE medium madras shirts for larges. I am getting much too used to a more relaxed fit these days, aka baggy old man fit.


Which colors did you get? My 3 new Lands End ones should be coming in today or tomorrow


----------



## Duvel

S/S, classic cherry multi plaid; L/S, blue jay ivory plaid and lunar eclipse plaid.

I wore one of my mediums for the first time yesterday. While everything fit well, I found myself continually fussing with the collar and trying to get it to nestle comfortably around my neck. I realized the problem is that the collar is too small. I've found that, even in a sport shirt, if I can't comfortably button that very top button, the fit is going to feel off.

I'm going to end up with more billow in the larges (51 inches in the chest, and I measure 43!) but I'll also feel more comfortable.



orange fury said:


> Which colors did you get? My 3 new Lands End ones should be coming in today or tomorrow


----------



## orange fury

Crosspost from Acquisitions, summer isn't over yet!

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...8-4B94-B858-E8BC0DC99550_zpsfdlaeycf.jpg.html

all Lands End, the colors are WAY better in person than on the website, and I liked them on the website. Fantastic purchase at the current price (what I bought it at)


----------



## Charles Dana

Duvel said:


> S/S, classic cherry multi plaid; L/S, blue jay ivory plaid and lunar eclipse plaid.
> 
> I wore one of my mediums for the first time yesterday. While everything fit well, I found myself continually fussing with the collar and trying to get it to nestle comfortably around my neck. I realized the problem is that the collar is too small. I've found that, even in a sport shirt, if I can't comfortably button that very top button, the fit is going to feel off. UNQUOTE
> 
> I know the feeling of getting a billowing shirt body as a trade-off for a properly-fitting collar. My solution: for a mere $10.00, a local seamstress adds two darts to the back of a shirt in case the body is too wide for me. It's better than having to do that military tuck every time.


----------



## wwilson

Charles Dana said:


> Duvel said:
> 
> 
> 
> S/S, classic cherry multi plaid; L/S, blue jay ivory plaid and lunar eclipse plaid.
> 
> I wore one of my mediums for the first time yesterday. While everything fit well, I found myself continually fussing with the collar and trying to get it to nestle comfortably around my neck. I realized the problem is that the collar is too small. I've found that, even in a sport shirt, if I can't comfortably button that very top button, the fit is going to feel off. UNQUOTE
> 
> I know the feeling of getting a billowing shirt body as a trade-off for a properly-fitting collar. My solution: for a mere $10.00, a local seamstress adds two darts to the back of a shirt in case the body is too wide for me. It's better than having to do that military tuck every time.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm blessed with an 18.5 neck but feel most comfortable in 17.5 shirts for the lack of billowing. One of these days I'm going to have to go to BB and get fitted for a proper fitting shirt body and neck...I wear a 48R at 5'11" and 240 lbs but the family trait of big necks is a fairly burdensome one when wearing a tie.
Click to expand...


----------



## Duvel

Oddly, or maybe not so oddly, I find that I favor billowing more and more these days. I haven't gained weight but I find that I much prefer it to a trim or tailored fit. I can move in a shirt like that, and I like the drape. I just picked up a Yarmouth PRL from Tweedy Don, and at first it felt HUGE. But as I wore it around the house, I started feeling really good in it, and looking good in it. There is a very classic, relaxed vibe to a bigger shirt. I don't do the military tuck, either. I just tuck it in and let myself be comfortable with however it naturally billows over the beltline. 

And I don't buy the wisdom being sold on some blogs these days that the fit of a shirt makes you look thinner or fatter. How a shirt fits does not change how your body looks. In a bigger shirt, I just still look like a thin guy, only in a bigger shirt. 

So, I'm actually looking forward to wearing these larger madras shirts as they are, no tailoring.


----------



## orange fury

I think it's all about personal preference, especially with a casual fabric such as madras. It's the same way that I'm not comfortable at all in the bills M1's in the back of my closet, and won't be until I have the legs slimmed down significantly. Half of looking good is being comfortable in what you're wearing


----------



## Duvel

No argument there. You have to wear what you feel confident wearing.


----------



## Charles Dana

If you are in or near San Francisco, the Nordstrom Rack on Market at Fifth Street has Gant Rugger Madras Shirts. Locker loops and a 3-button collar. The India "Slub Madras" and "Indigo Madras" shirts are $70.00; the "EZ OBD" Madras shirts are $60.00. 

Not a deep, deep discount, but at least you know.


----------



## Charles Dana

If you are in or near San Francisco, the Nordstrom Rack on Market at Fifth Street has Gant Rugger Madras Shirts. Locker loops and a 3-button collar. The India "Slub Madras" and "Indigo Madras" shirts are $70.00; the "EZ OBD" Madras shirts are $60.00. 

Not a deep, deep discount, but at least you know.


----------



## Duvel

I sprang for the PRL madras with the flap pocket and no logo today. 40 bucks, I believe, in the summer sale. That makes four madras shirts in my closet now, but it still doesn't seem like enough, somehow.  This is a very addictive shirt.


----------



## Duvel

At the same time, I'm stocking up on madras' winter cousin, the flannel shirt. I bought the blackwatch version of this when it was on sale a couple of months ago: 

And I just picked up three vintage-y LL Bean flannel shirts from Tweedy Don.

Back to the billowing shirt, for a moment, the one thing that I do find a little troublesome with the bigger shirt is getting the sleeve roll right. I can't get it as tight or neat as my slimmer shirts. I suppose I'll get use to that.


----------



## roman totale XVII

orange fury said:


> Crosspost from Acquisitions, summer isn't over yet!
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...8-4B94-B858-E8BC0DC99550_zpsfdlaeycf.jpg.html
> 
> all Lands End, the colors are WAY better in person than on the website, and I liked them on the website. Fantastic purchase at the current price (what I bought it at)


I loved these shirts too, but just couldn't get past those cheap buttons.


----------



## Duvel

I like the buttons. They could be critiqued as cheap, of course, but I see them as appropriate to the madras colors.


----------



## vwguy

roman totale XVII said:


> I loved these shirts too, but just couldn't get past those cheap buttons.


Same here, these shirts are very cheap at the local Inlet, but the buttons ruin them for me. And I have too much madras as it is 

Brian


----------



## Duvel

OF, how are yours washing up? Notice any bleeding? And is there any shrinkage?


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> OF, how are yours washing up? Notice any bleeding? And is there any shrinkage?


I always wash my clothes cold and hang dry, so I haven't experienced any shrinkage, but the colors seem to have faded a bit rather than truly bled (in a positive way, they look as comfortable as they feel). As for the buttons, they are a bit cheaper I guess, but IMHO the weight and color goes better with the nature of the fabric than heavier white ones would. In this context, I actually think these buttons are great


----------



## Topsider

vwguy said:


> Same here, these shirts are very cheap at the local Inlet, but the buttons ruin them for me.


I don't care for the dark buttons, either. The collars look a bit on the short side, as well. That being said, I have a few LE madras shirts and like them just fine.


----------



## Duvel

I agree with OF that the weight and color of the buttons go with the fabric. The collars are not too small, imo.


----------



## Reuben

If anyone's desperate for some bleeding madras fabric, shoot me a PM. I've got 5-7 yards of full width fabric, two different patterns, and I'll likely have a little left after I get what I want made from them (I'm thinking a popover, a buttondown, and a pair of pants). There'll definitely be enough to make a couple bow ties or pocket squares and maybe even some shorts, pants, or a shirt for the smaller gents.


----------



## wacolo

Crosspost from the Thrift thread...


----------



## Duvel

How are the buttons?


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> I always wash my clothes cold and hang dry, so I haven't experienced any shrinkage, but the colors seem to have faded a bit rather than truly bled (in a positive way, they look as comfortable as they feel).


LE madras shirts do not bleed. Checked this by hand washing myself after I acquired mine.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> LE madras shirts do not bleed. Checked this by hand washing myself after I acquired mine.


correct. The one thing I have in madras that came close to "bleeding" is the S/S Rugby shirt I got a while back, that left the water a murky yellow when I let it soak for a while. Everything else I own in Indian Madras (admittedly, primarily LE) has just faded a bit with washing/wearing


----------



## wwilson

Cross-post from August Acquisitions...


----------



## gamma68

gamma68 said:


> Visited Ralph Lauren yesterday (the store, not the man). There were many items at 40% off the already discounted price. So I picked up this shirt at a nice price. I like that it has a button chest pocket and a third collar button. And no horsey logo on the front. It definitely fills a hole in my wardrobe:
> 
> I had thought "bleeding madras" was no longer available. Maybe it always has been? Or maybe it wasn't for a time but has become available once again?
> 
> Does anyone have any insight on the true availability of "bleeding" madras cloth?


AN UPDATE: I finally had a chance to hand-wash this shirt. It left only a very faint amount of blue in the water. So it bleeds, but barely.

I've only had a couple madras shirts that really bled. One is a vintage shirt by Sears, another is a not-so-old Banana Republic shirt that I passed along via the Exchange.


----------



## Duvel

^ Nice to know. I believe this is the one on a slow truck to my door this week. Shirt looks good.


----------



## Duvel

Just picked up this bad boy, too, via the Bay, for under $20. I've seen this in real life, and it's nice. It's one that got away from me a couple of years ago. From J. Crew, labeled Genuine Indian Madras.

Also got my exchange LE larges in the mail. Wow, what a difference a size makes. These are much more comfortable.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

How about some madras Sperry Topsiders: 



they are a little faded, a little worn, but they are comfortable and fun.


----------



## style417

Nobleprofessor said:


> How about some madras Sperry Topsiders:
> 
> they are a little faded, a little worn, but they are comfortable and fun.


That's really cool, I don't think I've ever seen madras Topsiders before.


----------



## dkoernert

I had those exact same sperrys a few years ago. Bought them on pretty decent sale at Nordstrom but wore them out pretty quickly.


----------



## vwguy

We stopped at the best little home made ice cream shop in the middle of a farm field, the little guy and I are both wearing Uncle Ralph, mine is "guaranteed to bleed" although it has not. Maybe it's time for a class action lawsuit 



Brian


----------



## Roycru

A picture from Thursday, POLO Ralph Lauren ivy style (there's a buckle in back) Madras trousers amongst other unusual things in a shop on La Brea Avenue in Los Angeles......


----------



## gamma68

Cross-post from the thrift brags thread...

Just picked up a vintage JAB long-sleeve madras shirt. Nicely faded colors that aren't done justice by my camera. It also has a third collar button. The chest flap pocket is missing a button, and there are no spares. The textured buttons are interesting themselves:


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> Cross-post from the thrift brags thread...
> 
> Just picked up a vintage JAB long-sleeve madras shirt. Nicely faded colors that aren't done justice by my camera. It also has a third collar button. The chest flap pocket is missing a button, and there are no spares. The textured buttons are interesting themselves:


That is gorgeous, why can't JAB come out with stuff like that anymore?


----------



## Duvel

That is a great shirt. Love the button detail.

My shelf is bursting with madras. No more madras. Stop the madras!


----------



## Duvel

A particularly devilish looking Duvel a couple of years ago with Mrs D (whose anonymity I here respectfully preserve), wearing the beloved '09 J. Crew madras in a quick selfie taken at an Asheville street festival.


----------



## Topsider

Tie by Rooster.


----------



## Reuben

First day of cubbing and the Banana Republic madras rides again!


----------



## gamma68

Awesome tie, Tops!

Reuben, it makes me very happy to see how much you're enjoying that BR madras shirt. So glad it went to a good home!


----------



## drlivingston

I picked up a gorgeous 44R Haspel 3/2 sack autumn colored madras sport coat today. It will be heading to the exchange.


----------



## Topsider

Reuben said:


> First day of cubbing and the Banana Republic madras rides again!


I had to Google "cubbing."


----------



## Reuben

Topsider said:


> I had to Google "cubbing."


About a quarter-century of fox hunting between the two of us.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

drlivingston said:


> I picked up a gorgeous 44R Haspel 3/2 sack autumn colored madras sport coat today. It will be heading to the exchange.


Ugh just from your description I'm already wishing it was a 38R...


----------



## Walter Denton

Brooks brothers from 3 years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

^ Nice!

Expecting temperatures in the 90s and high humidity for at least the first part of this week. First time all summer for this kind of weather. So the madras is coming out for Duvel every day--I'm wearing a different one of my seven madras shirts each day this week.


----------



## Walter Denton

Monday Madras. PRL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ensiferous

Very nice, Topsider!



Topsider said:


> Tie by Rooster.


----------



## Billax

Walter Denton said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely Madras, Walter! It's calm and yet quite dramatic. That combination is quite uncommon!
Monday Madras. PRL


----------



## Walter Denton

Billax said:


> Lovely Madras, Walter! It's calm and yet quite dramatic. That combination is quite uncommon!
> Monday Madras. PRL


Thanks, Bill! That shirt is one of my favorites also - and it is wonderfully soft.


----------



## wwilson

India Madras from Woolrich...


----------



## eagle2250

^^Is the "India Madras from Woolrich" a recent purchase? I haven't seen such offered recently by Woolrich...do I have to read their emails more carefully in the future?


----------



## wwilson

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Is the "India Madras from Woolrich" a recent purchase? I haven't seen such offered recently by Woolrich...do I have to read their emails more carefully in the future?


Yes, last weekend Dillard's had an extra 40% off all their clearance so I picked up a couple of these for a song...


----------



## Walter Denton

Similar, but not analogous,to yesterday's madras. Gant Salty Dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

wwilson said:


> Yes, last weekend Dillard's had an extra 40% off all their clearance so I picked up a couple of these for a song...


Thanks for the prompt response. LOL, I foresee a new madras shirt purchase in my near future!


----------



## vwguy

The days of madras are soon coming to an end 

Brian


----------



## orange fury

vwguy said:


> The days of madras are soon coming to an end
> 
> Brian


Officially yes, but after Labor Day all I really put up is white clothing and seersucker. The madras and linen will stay out until the temperature decides it wants to cooperate (early-mid October, usually)


----------



## Duvel

I wear my warm weather attire until it stops being warm. Sometimes that stretches into October.


----------



## wwilson

Duvel said:


> I wear my warm weather attire until it stops being warm. Sometimes that stretches into October.


Weather in south Alabama has lead to wearing shorts in December, but the madras tends to decline around October as well...


----------



## Roycru

Just a few days before Labor Day, Brooks Brothers jacket and shirt, Briar tie, Squarextraordinare pocket square, J. Crew Madras trousers, and Bass shoes......


----------



## zombywoof

Lands End has a 30% off sitewide Labor Day sale through 9/1, which brings their already discounted S/S Madras shirts to as low as $11.13...madras L/S shirts, shorts, and women's items are available at similar discounts as well.


----------



## vwguy

^^^ Yup, now is the the time to stock up.

Brian


----------



## gamma68

A hearty "thank you" to Wacolo for this great Corbin patchwork madras jacket (and for the surprise BONUS tie)! The jacket fits perfectly. Shown here over a short sleeve polo by Ralph Lauren.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> A hearty "thank you" to Wacolo for this great Corbin patchwork madras jacket (and for the surprise BONUS tie)! The jacket fits perfectly. Shown here over a short sleeve polo by Ralph Lauren.


THAT is fantastic, welcome to the club! :aportnoy:


----------



## wacolo

gamma68 said:


> A hearty "thank you" to Wacolo for this great Corbin patchwork madras jacket (and for the surprise BONUS tie)! The jacket fits perfectly. Shown here over a short sleeve polo by Ralph Lauren.


Looks great! I am glad it found a good home .


----------



## Brooks Moses

You all, especially zombywoof, are a bad influence! I've now got a package coming from Lands End with considerably more madras shirts than I need. (Even once I send some back; I got duplicates in medium and large to see which fits better, since the collars are the right size for buttoning on the large shirts and the body is probably more close to right on the medium shirts.)


----------



## Duvel

I almost always go with the right size for the neck. I feel that if I don't, the fit feels off elsewhere. These are cut in the LE traditional fit, so you should just wear them that way, knowing that you'll have a more traiditonal looking, relaxed fit.


----------



## Elmer Zilch

J. Peterman doesn't get a lot of respect on these forums, mostly with good reason, but the madras shirts the company had on offer this summer are actually very nice. Well made; non-stingy collar; slightly fuller sizing than the LE traditional fit. And the pattern of the red one in particular has a very all-caps MADRAS look to it. A good deal on sale for $29, as they are this holiday weekend, with free shipping.


----------



## Duvel

Washed my lovely PRL flap-pocket (no pony on the pocket!) madras shirt today for the first time. By hand, and line dry (hanger over the bath tub). The label says it is bleeding madras, but I have to say, I don't notice any bleeding.


----------



## Duvel

Fuller than the LE shirt! Wowsers.



Elmer Zilch said:


> J. Peterman doesn't get a lot of respect on these forums, mostly with good reason, but the madras shirts the company had on offer this summer are actually very nice. Well made; non-stingy collar; *slightly fuller sizing than the LE traditional fit. *And the pattern of the red one in particular has a very all-caps MADRAS look to it. A good deal on sale for $29, as they are this holiday weekend, with free shipping.


----------



## Elmer Zilch

Duvel said:


> Fuller than the LE shirt! Wowsers.


Well, to be fair, I think the LE traditional fit is fairly slim--at least it is for the one LE madras shirt I have.


----------



## orange fury

Elmer Zilch said:


> J. Peterman doesn't get a lot of respect on these forums, mostly with good reason, but the madras shirts the company had on offer this summer are actually very nice. Well made; non-stingy collar; slightly fuller sizing than the LE traditional fit. And the pattern of the red one in particular has a very all-caps MADRAS look to it. A good deal on sale for $29, as they are this holiday weekend, with free shipping.


You know, I didn't NEED two new madras L/S shirts, and I wouldn't have a blue one and a yellow one on their way to me had you not posted that link. I'm not sure whether to be upset with you or thank you 

(I absolutely had to have the yellow one, I also liked the blue one a lot and couldn't resist at that price lol. The red isn't in my size, but was my least favorite of the three).

IM DONE BUYING MADRAS THIS YEAR. I need to buy flannel for the winter, and LL Bean isn't cooperating with their sales, dang it!


----------



## WillBarrett

How will my fellow Southerners treat madras - is it fair game for a few more weeks while it's still hot and humid?


----------



## Walter Denton

WillBarrett said:


> How will my fellow Southerners treat madras - is it fair game for a few more weeks while it's still hot and humid?


With temperatures in the 90s here in North Carolina I'm planning on at least another week of Madras.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

WillBarrett said:


> How will my fellow Southerners treat madras - is it fair game for a few more weeks while it's still hot and humid?


Fair game year 'round. I've got plenty of autumnal madras in the stable.


----------



## Duvel

Fair game for any warm weather year-roiund, anywhere, in my rule book.



WillBarrett said:


> How will my fellow Southerners treat madras - is it fair game for a few more weeks while it's still hot and humid?


----------



## orange fury

+1 on the "fair game for warm weather" comments. The only thing that really goes away for me is my seersucker suit, the madras/linen shirts stay out as long as it's warm


----------



## orange fury

orange fury said:


> You know, I didn't NEED two new madras L/S shirts, and I wouldn't have a blue one and a yellow one on their way to me had you not posted that link. I'm not sure whether to be upset with you or thank you
> 
> (I absolutely had to have the yellow one, I also liked the blue one a lot and couldn't resist at that price lol. The red isn't in my size, but was my least favorite of the three).
> 
> IM DONE BUYING MADRAS THIS YEAR. I need to buy flannel for the winter, and LL Bean isn't cooperating with their sales, dang it!


I know I'm quoting myself, but I looked up those shirts again on the J Peterman site this morning, and those suckers are all the way back up to $79/apiece, so it turns out my impulse purchase at $29/apiece and free shipping was a great deal


----------



## orange fury

Well gents, it's been a fantastic summer 2014, but now that autumn officially starts in a few hours it's time to put the madras away for the winter. Folded and ready to box up:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...C-4B58-BEA0-EE6639AB853E_zps0ojlrteh.jpg.html

now to open a Blue Moon Harvest Pumpkin Ale, check the tracking on my two Shetlands and LLB Ragg Wool that I have incoming, and toast the arrival of the new season!


----------



## aucociscokid

I have several meters of "bleeding" madras - the "real McCoy" as it were - which a weaver in a village 200 km. outside of Chennai (Madras), India is producing on a commissioned-basis, with more on the way. Just like that which was available years ago - but "silkier" which I'm THINKING about selling on eBay. Any interest? Any other ideas about how to offer it? Thanks.


----------



## vwguy

Post up some pics of the pattern and your price, I'm sure you'll get some takers!

Brian


----------



## aucociscokid

What do Members think a good price point might be? Bear in mind

+ There are textile wholesalers in India with stock from the 1960s which wouldn't part w/it for $1m. (Well...maybe $1m.)

+ My field is entertainment finance. I became involved because I interested in buying a few meters of the "real McCoy" to have made-up into garments and wound having to get it dyed and woven myself and import it to do so.

Thanks.


----------



## Charles Dana

aucociscokid said:


> What do Members think a good price point might be? Bear in mind
> 
> + There are textile wholesalers in India with stock from the 1960s which wouldn't part w/it for $1m. (Well...maybe $1m.)
> 
> + My field is entertainment finance. I became involved because I interested in buying a few meters of the "real McCoy" to have made-up into garments and wound having to get it dyed and woven myself and import it to do so.
> 
> Thanks.


You'll get better feedback concerning price after you post photographs of the fabric once its finished.


----------



## aucociscokid

Thanks, Charles Dana and all. Fair enough. Understood. Good advice. Will do. Stay tuned for pictures by the end of October.


----------



## Himself

aucociscokid said:


> What do Members think a good price point might be? Bear in mind
> 
> + There are textile wholesalers in India with stock from the 1960s which wouldn't part w/it for $1m. (Well...maybe $1m.)
> 
> + My field is entertainment finance. I became involved because I interested in buying a few meters of the "real McCoy" to have made-up into garments and wound having to get it dyed and woven myself and import it to do so.
> 
> Thanks.


You might start with the price point of the finished shirt (or whatever), then figure the amount of fabric and layers of markup needed to pay everyone in the chain.

There's a good chance your fabric source has already done this math, and has a good idea what his fabric is worth for its likely products (like an O'Connell's shirt or a Ben Silver tie).


----------



## aucociscokid

My "fabric source" is a gentleman of indeterminate age in a very small village many km. outside Chennai w/o telecommunications or electricity; thus the reason why the fabric needs to be handloomed, who - to the best of my knowledge - doesn't even speak Tamil. This is not fabric which is going to be obtained in the garment district of ANY city or from ANY wholesaler or mill ANYWHERE. I was thinking of initially selling it by the meter myself. The problem - as I view it - is that - like an 1869 Ch. Lafite - there hasn't been any on the market for such a long period that price is hard to establish by any comparative measure. As mentioned, there are wholesalers in India with very small remaining '60s stock which wouldn't part with it for a "king's ransom." Another reason "bleeding" madras shirts, shorts, etc. from 1960s are so scare, is the cotton used then was not of the highest quality. Whereas, this is. Silky, yet durable. What are Members here, say, willing to pay for a fabric which takes months to produce by hand, is rare, and which - in poorer quality and non-"bleeding" - is very apparently very popular; witness this thread?


----------



## gamma68

I dunno. There is a certain cost to produce this fabric. Figure out a fair markup and name a price. This is starting to sound like a fishing expedition for a price figure when no one has even seen an image of this fabric produced by some obscure gentleman from some remote village. 

I'm content to find vintage bleeding madras shirts in thrift shops.

EDIT: I believe O'Connell's has offered some NOS bleeding madras shirts recently. Perhaps you could check out their prices and set yours accordingly.


----------



## aucociscokid

First, perhaps, there needs to be some education about madras. What O'Connell's (as fine as they are) currently has on offer is not "bleeding" madras. (On some forum or another, a poster remarked that there ought to a class-action lawsuit vs. Ralph Lauren et al. for offering "bleeding" madras which in fact doesn't.) Whether the O'Connell's are NOS is unknown. Its whatever is currently on their website. The Weejun recently - this summer - brought some deadstock "bleeding" madras shirts from the 1960s - the "real McCoy" - from the same Estyseller as I did concurrently. They were not inexpensive. What's more: After he posted news of his "score," he had numerous inquiries from Japan offering him several x his purchase price, which offers were declined. Again: The problem with "bleeding madras from the '60s is the cotton is not very good from a "reeds" and "picks" point of view.

What's so hard-to-believe about the statement regarding the old, Indian gentleman?

This is an excerpt of an email exchange w/K. Sudarsanan of the Handicraft & Heirlooms Export Corp. of India (The export corp. for madras since at least the 1950s of which I'm aware, w/an extensive "library" of madras samples, and the source - I believe - for "madras" for R. Lauren, O'Cs etc.) earlier this year:

I have joined this company in 1979 and visited almost all production unit in South India and never seen bleeding madras check weaving.

The real - vegetable-dyed - "bleeding" madras - is simply not commercially available.


----------



## gamma68

^ The impression I'm getting is a financial killing is being sought for this particular fabric. It attributes are trumpeted, its origins obscure, the price unnamed. Perhaps approach Ralph Lauren?

I found a not-so-old Banana Republic long-sleeve madras shirt at a thrift store a year or so ago. It was made in India. I hand washed it. It bled. I just don't have the desire to spend mega bucks on newly produced bleeding madras fabric. Maybe others do.


----------



## Duvel

Sounds like quite an entrepreneurial undertaking, and I would think someone who undertook such a venture might already have some business world acumen under his belt. And yet you come here for our advice. I have to admit, this feels a little odd to me.


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> Sounds like quite an entrepreneurial undertaking, and I would think someone who undertook such a venture might already have some business world acumen under his belt. And yet you come here for our advice. I have to admit, this feels a little odd to me.


Excellent point. If it walks like a duck...


----------



## C. Sharp

Any given person who is into old madras could tell you if they wanted what they would pay for old fabric or for clothing items. The truth is prices are all over the place. My advice for WTIW is to stop thinking about the product you want to create as old-, but view it like brining a new product to the market. Find out what it going to cost you to make it, add the industry markup, show people the samples, maybe have garment made up. There are no real answers unless their is a real product. You can sell the lore later.


----------



## Charles Dana

Aucociscokid:

My advice comes in three parts:

1. The Department of Art at California State University Los Angeles (your neck of the woods) has a Fashion and Textile program, and textile merchandising is one of the program's sub-categories. You can easily find it via Google. The Fashion and Textile website at Cal State LA lists faculty members and their e-mail addresses. Contact them and ask if they can give you advice about pricing your product, or point you to someone who can. You might even consider taking a textile merchandising course from Cal State LA or a junior college that offers such a thing.

2. Merchandise finds its monetary value in a free market, and ebay, being an auction, is the perfect free market. When you have the fabric in hand, put it up for sale on ebay, and you'll find out soon enough what the market is willing to pay.

3. Last suggestion, which I offer in a friendly spirit no matter how crude it sounds: Stop talking so much. First get the fabric in your hand, them extol its virtues. The fabric first, then the mouth--not the other way around. Folks in Texas have a marvelous expression: "He's all hat and no cattle." You risk having that expression applied to you if you keep going on and on about this wonderful "silky" fabric that doesn't exist yet. For the sake of your own credibility, zip it until you have something to show the world.


----------



## aucociscokid

With respect, my "entrepreneurial chops" are well established.

https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=36980515&trk=spm_pic
https://variety.com/2011/film/news/extremal-ready-to-back-10-15-pics-per-year-1118042361/

(I'm wearing an authentic "bleeding" madras shirt from the 1960s under a Brooks Bros. "Makers" 3/2 roll 3-patch pocket blazer in the LinkedIn profile picture. I was also 65 Oct. 3.)

I have an established record of building absolutely unique businesses from the "ground-up" and making them into mega-successes; industry-leaders. "Game-changers." Free-range chickens and insalta caprese were introduced my Greenwich Village restaurant.

You be an entrepreneur your way. I'll be one mine.

In addition to covering costs and making a profit (of course), other information is communicated through price: Rarity, for instance. Demand can also be created (and restricted) via pricing.

The goal here is to eventually manufacture finished garments, i.e. shorts, shirts, etc. There may be a small company in Manhattan Beach, CA, ("home" to Andy) currently producing shorts under the trade name of a ON THE ROAD character with whom we MAY partner in that regard.

But, first the market needs to be established and sufficient money flowing through the business to support its business plan and model.

Auctions, from a economic standpoint, are also the worst way to establish a market price, too.


----------



## Charles Dana

I've done my best to offer constructive advice. I give up. Go ahead--talk. Over and out.


----------



## aucociscokid

I'll have pictures to post in a day or two; the fabric promptly thereafter. The fabric will be priced probably $20 - $30/ meter. Shorts - if/when produced - approx. $150 - $200. So much for market research and essentially just "shooting the breeze." My purpose was to determine overall interest; not just price. If it doesn't sell, I'll have "my guy" dye-and-weave 500/meters of every madras patten I can imagine, have as many shirts, shorts, odd jackets, and trousers made of each as I want, put the remainder in a warehouse, and leave it to whomever after my demise, secure in the knowledge that I'm walking around in absolutely unique clothing.

To gamma68: Any madras post- c. 1968 is NOT vegetable-dyed. Vegetable dyes are not colorfast. Your shirts(s) do not "bleed" in the sense the 1960s ones did - which BLED. The idea is that with each laundering essentially a new, different, and unique garment is being created.


----------



## Duvel

Feels like an unfortunate hijacking of an otherwise interesting thread. Maybe when spring rolls around this will be a nice thread again.


----------



## aucociscokid

Hijacking???!!! Hijacking???!!! Am I being paranoid...Or what? For a "Madras Appreciation Thread" there is precious little of it on the thread by my count. Only one-half actual garments are madras. The rest is checked cotton fabric. Some of it made in India. But, being made there, doesn't make it madras. Sorry. I guess if one has become accustomed to eating at McDonald's or shopping at KMart, those become the new Luteces and Brooks Bros. (which isn't even that any longer) for succeeding generations. Standards become lower and lower and the past forgotten. How sad!! What can I tell you? So, to a large extent, I accomplished what I sent out to, Charles Dana et al. to the contrary notwithstanding. For posts being made under the rubric of "Andy's Trad Forum," there is nothing "trad" about any of the garments featured in the "Madras Appreciation..." Standards need to be upheld, which is what - among other things - I thought the Forum was all about. I myself have been well educated here generally about such subjects as Brooks Bros. blazer and OCBD I.D. This thread should come up to the STANDARDS of those threads.


----------



## Duvel

I just had an egg mcmuffin and hash browns this morning. Yum.


----------



## gamma68

Pardon me, aucociscokid, but you'll notice that this thread hasn't been focused on "market research" for madras fabric. Or rather, fishing for dollar figures. So I agree that it is a hijack. The enterprise seems questionable. The tactics unsavory.

If you don't like the thread or the products discussed here, start another thread. Or follow the steps outlined by Charles Dana. Or connect with some of your hot shot Hollywood/LA pals and knock out a business plan.


----------



## gamma68

Anyway, let's get this thread back on track for madras products that can be purchased today.

I happened to be at a Sears Lands' End today and saw a rack of shirts that had been significantly discounted. They were further on sale another 50% off. There were many short-sleeve madras shirts there. I saw one marked down to $17.95, so it would sell for about $9.

So if your appetite for madras isn't yet satisfied, you might want to check out your local Lands' End. Or check online to see if the deals are there as well.


----------



## Bin'Zev

So those patchwork madras boat shoes are half price now. I'm seriously considering it. Not very versatile but very striking

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Patchwork-Madras-Boat-Shoes/MH00282,default,pd.html?dwvar_MH00282_Color=MULT&contentpos=35&cgid=0522


----------



## gamma68

Bin'Zev said:


> So those patchwork madras boat shoes are half price now. I'm seriously considering it. Not very versatile but very striking


Those are kinda cool. Thanks for the link!


----------



## aucociscokid

I think I will start a new thread on the subject and call it the "Madras Appreciation Thread." Genuine, authentic, "bleeding" madras from the '60s can be purchased today. See The Weejun. LOOK! The title of this one should be retitled "Sarcasm." Sorry nobody here wishes to actually have some useful information imparted to them and wishes to likewise impart it in return unlike the posters on every other ASK ANDY forum thread. What I was attempting to ascertain was what the overall appreciation and understanding of the fabric is. I did!


----------



## Pentheos

aucociscokid said:


> I think I will start a new thread on the subject and call it the "Madras Appreciation Thread." Genuine, authentic, "bleeding" madras from the '60s can be purchased today. See The Weejun. LOOK! The title of this one should be retitled "Sarcasm." Sorry nobody here wishes to actually have some useful information imparted to them and wishes to likewise impart it in return unlike the posters on every other ASK ANDY forum thread.


lol u mad bro?


----------



## Duvel

Nice find! I like my LE shirts from this summer. I have to say that my favorites, however, remain the PRL I also picked up this summer (on sale) and the old J. Crew madras that's been on my shelf since spring of 2010.



gamma68 said:


> Anyway, let's get this thread back on track for madras products that can be purchased today.
> 
> I happened to be at a Sears Lands' End today and saw a rack of shirts that had been significantly discounted. They were further on sale another 50% off. There were many short-sleeve madras shirts there. I saw one marked down to $17.95, so it would sell for about $9.
> 
> So if your appetite for madras isn't yet satisfied, you might want to check out your local Lands' End. Or check online to see if the deals are there as well.


----------



## aucociscokid

Am I mad? No. The "heat" here seems to be out of all proportion to the the importance of the subject; which is to say it isn't. Time for me to move on. What's being discussed here isn't madras, but some very ordinary, overpriced, ill-made cotton garments made in "sweatshops" by hedge-funded backed America cos. which have the clothing "marked-up" in all probability 1000%; and posters here talk about me wanting to make a "killing." I got interested in madras because of Ask Andy and other forums like Ivy Style and The Trad and books like The Ivy Look and Take Ivy. Necessity - for me - became the mother-of-invention when I discovered that "bleeding" madras - a staple of the Ivy League wardrobe - was no longer being produced; the only way for me to get it FOR MYSELF was to see if a traditional dyer/weaver could be located which I did without even leaving the chair in which I'm currently seated in Marina del Rey. When the gentleman said it would only be practical for him to dye/weave 500 meters of any given pattern, I thought - instead of just burning what was surplus to my requirement which would be sacrilege - of ways of sharing it and doing what little I could to revive a dead - but nonetheless worthwhile and fascinating - enterprise and contribute - again, in some small way - to the economy of an area which is in dire need. Any poster wishes to intelligently, respectfully, gentleman-to-gentleman wishes to discuss madras, or clothing, or textiles, or movie finance, or finance in general, PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Pentheos

aucociscokid said:


> Am I mad? No. The "heat" here seems to be out of all proportion to the the importance of the subject; which is to say it isn't. Time for me to move on. What's being discussed here isn't madras, but some very ordinary, overpriced, ill-made cotton garments made in "sweatshops" by hedge-funded backed America cos. which have the clothing "marked-up" in all probability 1000%; and posters here talk about me wanting to make a "killing." I got interested in madras because of Ask Andy and other forums like Ivy Style and The Trad and books like The Ivy Look and Take Ivy. Necessity - for me - became the mother-of-invention when I discovered that "bleeding" madras - a staple of the Ivy League wardrobe - was no longer being produced; the only way for me to get it FOR MYSELF was to see if a traditional dyer/weaver could be located which I did without even leaving the chair in which I'm currently seated in Marina del Rey. When the gentleman said it would only be practical for him to dye/weave 500 meters of any given pattern, I thought - instead of just burning what was surplus to my requirement which would be sacrilege - of ways of sharing it and doing what little I could to revive a dead - but nonetheless worthwhile and fascinating - enterprise and contribute - again, in some small way - to the economy of an area which is in dire need. Any poster wishes to intelligently, respectfully, gentleman-to-gentleman wishes to discuss madras, or clothing, or textiles, or movie finance, or finance in general, PM me. Thanks.


Mad.

You overestimate the market for your "product." Shorts for $200? Vintage fabric, perhaps, but not a "Trad" means of spending money.

You seem enamored with a by-gone era without understanding what trad then represented. Thrift. Quality. Conformity.

I suspect something with a thick beard and tattoos in the right places might be interested in your cloth. Good luck.


----------



## aucociscokid

Was Norman Hilton Trad? Not Nick Hilton. Norman Hilton who made his suits in Linden, NJ. (For those of you knowledgeable about NJ geography: I was raised - I won't use the term "grew-up - in Avenel.) So if Norman Hilton suits were to be made today - to the 1960s specs, standards, and quality - how much would they be at retail? $10,000? So "Trad" is also about dressing in over-priced (quality-to-price), ill-made, sweatshop produced garments? If is is, then, of what value - aesthetically - is it?


----------



## Duvel

Hey, this sounds like a trick question.


----------



## orange fury

Honestly, if you're pricing shorts at $150-$200, you're going to quickly price yourself out of the marketplace. The fact of the matter is, the target market you're going after is fairly niche as it is, without further separating out the high disposable income subset. I understand it's a special fabric that isnt made anymore, and I can appreciate that, but the way that the average consumer is going to see it is that you have a $200 pair of shorts competing in the same marketplace as Ralph Lauren/Brooks/etc. The advantage those brands have that you don't is name recognition and volume. Even with those huge names behind them, look how much of that stuff goes on deep sale at the end of the season- and there's still a ton left from just about every manufacturer. I know your fabric is "real" madras, but the average consumer isn't going to care at those prices- no matter how much you exucate them. Even if youre not interested in selling to the general public, in that price range, you're going to have to go the direct selling route and find customers individually for your product.

I hope you don't think I'm being rude because I'm honestly not trying to be, but I just don't think the market exists at that price level for the product your trying to sell. When I buy madras products, I'm looking for a lightweight, colorful, patterned garment that will keep me cool when it hits 100*F. My RL shorts did exactly that (and even bled a bit) for $30-$40 apiece (on sale). They did the job I bought them for, and I expect that they'll hold up well for many years. For me, authenticity of fabric is not worth the extra $120-$160. Again, I think it's really neat that you've found a weaver able to do this and I'm very interested in what the final product will look like, but I would consider myself a part of madras' (as a product category) target market, but I could never personally justify the purchase of a $200 pair of shorts. Just one person's opinion.


----------



## aucociscokid

In response to "orange fury": I live in a place - as Andy knows - where $1m in the real estate market buys a cardboard box. So - by comparision - $150 - $200 for a pair of shorts is - relatively-speaking - a bargain. I did, however, "grow up" (to the extent I have) in a place - Avenel - which - to say was "working class" to say the minimum; to those who are familiar with Avenel - and Linden and Rahway. Yet, several times a year, my mother would take my late sister and I to get school clothes, Easter outfits, etc. to Fifth Ave.; usually the old Best and Co., but also the late-lamented B. Altman (Talk about "personal service.") My mother's reasoning - because money was so dear - was that it was better to own a few well-made things, than a lot of you-know-what. Perhaps, its time to return to that sort of ethic.


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> The advantage those brands have that you don't is name recognition and volume.


Let's be honest here. The guy not only has no name recognition, he has no fabric. Smacks of hucksterism.


----------



## Duvel

Oh, yes, but his fabric is silkier. He says so.


----------



## orange fury

aucociscokid said:


> Was Norman Hilton Trad? Not Nick Hilton. Norman Hilton who made his suits in Linden, NJ. (For those of you knowledgeable about NJ geography: I was raised - I won't use the term "grew-up - in Avenel.) So if Norman Hilton suits were to be made today - to the 1960s specs, standards, and quality - how much would they be at retail? $10,000? So "Trad" is also about dressing in over-priced (quality-to-price), ill-made, sweatshop produced garments? If is is, then, of what value - aesthetically - is it?


FWIW, I found a 1958 Norman Hilton ad that advertised a suit for $135 (even advertised the hooked center vent and natural shoulders)- adjusting for inflation and using CPI, that's $1,111.07 today- about the price of a basic Brooks suit.


----------



## Duvel

That's not anywhere near $10K. Okay, what's going on here.



orange fury said:


> FWIW, I found a 1958 Norman Hilton ad that advertised a suit for $135 (even advertised the hooked center vent and natural shoulders)- adjusting for inflation and using CPI, that's $1,111.07 today- about the price of a basic Brooks suit.


----------



## orange fury

aucociscokid said:


> In response to "orange fury": I live in a place - as Andy knows - where $1m in the real estate market buys a cardboard box. So - by comparision - $150 - $200 for a pair of shorts is - relatively-speaking - a bargain.


Thats great that money isn't an issue, but of that market, you're still going to have to find buyers interested in plaid shorts. My point is that you're going to have to find where those two markets intersect, and I think you're going to have a difficult time doing it.


----------



## aucociscokid

Orange Fury: Your analysis is not only incorrect, it probably could never be done at all - ever. $135 was 1% of the purchase price of our house in Avenel, NJ in 1957; the year my parents purchased it. Now 1% is $4000. Fiat currency can not compared to gold-backed money. The mark-ups were different, too, I'm sure. How much of the price of the current Brooks Bros. suit is for labor and materials vs. the 1957 Norman Hilton?


----------



## aucociscokid

Well...markets are funny. When I opened the restaurant in Greenwich Village in the 1970s Italian cuisine - even gourmet Italian cuisine and even in NY - was spaghetti and meatballs. A year or (or so) after we opened, customers were reserving 6 months - a year in advance for pesto sauce. What can I tell you? "Build it and they will come." Have you ever seen SELECTICISM? How is this "hucksterism?" What am I selling: My "two-cents?" Also: the fabric alone for a Norman Hilton suit in 2014 would probably be a "G" or more. Again: This seems to be turning "mean-spirited" again. Before I anger the "powers-that-be," out of respect for Andy, and "discretion being the better part of valor," on this topic I bid everyone adieu.


----------



## straw sandals

Best of luck with your new business, aucoiscokid! I look forward to seeing the fabrics that your contact produces.

I remember that there were a few articles about bleeding madras and where to obtain it last summer:

https://www.gentlemansgazette.com/madras-guide-shirts-pants-history-where-to-buy/

https://putthison.com/post/25519041588/madras-shirts-for-summer-i-love-madras-the

Both articles recommend Atlantis fabrics, which supposedly still sells bleeding madras at around $6 a yard.

Then again, the Die Workwear! folks seem to think that Atlantis has some issues with consistency and quality:

https://dieworkwear.com/post/86514821974/summer-plaids

I have a few pieces of real bleeding madras, and they're beautiful. But the same feather lightness that makes them excellent for summer wear also makes them fairly delicate. I don't think I'd spend a lot of money on a garment that will only last a season or two. This discussion has made me curious about Atlantis fabrics, however, and I'd be interested in buying some cloth to make shirts for next summer. Despite the problems, around two yards (around $13) is sufficient for one shirt - which isn't bad. Would anyone be interested in purchasing some bleeding madras cloth together? If we buy as a group, we could easily meet minimums and drive down the cost.


----------



## Pentheos

aucociscokid said:


> Well...markets are funny. When I opened the restaurant in Greenwich Village in the 1970s Italian cuisine - even gourmet Italian cuisine and even in NY - was spaghetti and meatballs. A year or (or so) after we opened, customers were reserving 6 months - a year in advance for pesto sauce. What can I tell you? "Build it and they will come." Have you ever seen SELECTICISM? How is this "hucksterism?" What am I selling: My "two-cents?"


I guess your 1974 "two-cents" would now buy a pair of your shorts, with inflation.

If you're serious about your idea, try a kickstarter and see how many of your rich neighbors (one million for a cardboard box, right?) will buy your shorts.

Don't take all this the wrong way. I applaud your idea. Not all ideas are equal, however. I just can't imagine that there is enough interest.


----------



## orange fury

aucociscokid said:


> Orange Fury: Your analysis is not only incorrect, it probably could never be done at all - ever. $135 was 1% of the purchase price of our house in Avenel, NJ in 1957; the year my parents purchased it. Now 1% is $4000. Fiat currency can not compared to gold-backed money. The mark-ups were different, too, I'm sure. How much of the price of the current Brooks Bros. suit is for labor and materials vs. the 1957 Norman Hilton?


Comparing increases in the price of goods to fluctuations in the housing market over the past 60 years is like comparing apples and Buicks. The same suit is going to cost roughly the same in any part of the U.S., as it's set price is set by the manufacturer and markup is added by the retailer. The same exact house will cost more or less depending on the area of the country and the housing market. Hence the reason a 1 bedroom condo in Uptown Houston will cost the same as a 4 bed/3 bath 2-story in the Houston suburbs. A Brooks suit will cost the same in Houston as it does in Seattle as it does in Miami. In any case, the market for consumables and the housing market historically have behaved very differently, so my point about comparing the two still stands.

I do agree that markups were probably different, but all things being equal, not enough difference to account for $9,000 between my estimation and yours. Judging by your posts, I assume you're a proponent of the gold standard, so honestly we're not even looking at the same set of metrics. In terms of economic principles, I think you and I ultimately disagree on a fundamental level.


----------



## aucociscokid

Kickstarter is for raising investment, if donations can be called that. Not for selling at retail. If and when I do decide to raise equity investment - as I've done frequently - it will be done in legally compliant ways. Just a NB to the entrepreneurs out there: "Unregistered" securities - the kind most typically sold by "start-ups" - can only be offered to those with whom the entrepreneur has a prior, substantial relationship. You can't go on some website an "advertise."


----------



## gamma68

This thread has really jumped the tracks.


----------



## Bin'Zev

I feel like I left the living roon for ten minutes and returned to find the other guests had overturned the furniture and started a firefight between the sofa and the wingbacks. 
Immediately braces for incoming fire.


----------



## aucociscokid

*"Bleeding" Madras: The "real McCoy"*

The "bleeding" Madras. Vegetable-dyed. Handloomed. Have 500 meters. Thinking of turning it into shirts and shorts. Suggest a pattern. See if it can be economically dyed/woven.


----------



## Topsider

aucociscokid said:


> The "bleeding" Madras. Vegetable-dyed. Handloomed. Have 500 meters. Thinking of turning it into shirts and shorts. Suggest a pattern. See if it can be economically dyed/woven.


Not a big fan of that pattern, sorry.


----------



## aucociscokid

So suggest another one, Topsider.Besides: When its washed, it won't be the same. Will change with every laundering. Don't know how it'll be eventually. That's the FUN! Double besides: the point of the exercise was to see whether authentic "bleeding" madras could once again be produced in commercial quantities. Which it can. The exercise was, therefore, successful.


----------



## gamma68

aucociscokid said:


> So suggest another one, Topsider. Besides, the point of the exercise was to see whether authentic "bleeding" madras could once again be produced in commercial quantities. Which it can. The exercise was, therefore, successful.


Humor us. Place some of that fabric (enough to make a shirt) into lukewarm water and let it soak for 15 minutes. Take a photo before the fabric goes in the water, then one of the fabric in the water after 15 minutes. Show us how much it bleeds.


----------



## aucociscokid

You apparently have no experience with "bleeding" madras. It'll "bleed" a lot. I'm out-of-town on family business currently. Therefore, the fabric and I are separated. Be happy to oblige upon my return. Or do you wish me to "hop-to-it" immediately?


----------



## gamma68

aucociscokid said:


> You apparently have no experience with "bleeding" madras. It'll "bleed" a lot. I'm out-of-town on family business currently. Therefore, the fabric and I are separated. Be happy to oblige upon my return. Or do you wish me to "hop-to-it" immediately?


As you wish.


----------



## Topsider

aucociscokid said:


> When its washed, it won't be the same.


If it starts out ugly, I doubt it will improve with repeated washing.


----------



## gamma68

Topsider said:


> If it starts out ugly, I doubt it will improve with repeated washing.


I just want to see if it bleeds whatsoever. There's been a lot of hype thus far.


----------



## Oak City Trad

Wait... what'd I miss?


----------



## vwguy

I'll take a XL popover, where should I send my $30?

Brian


----------



## Nobleprofessor

vwguy said:


> I'll take a XL popover, where should I send my $30?
> 
> Brian


a popover? I thought that was pastry.


----------



## gamma68

vwguy said:


> I'll take a XL popover, where should I send my $30?
> 
> Brian


I was thinking BOGO pocket squares for $9.99.


----------



## aucociscokid

Apparently I struck the mother lode of wise*****.


----------



## Chi

aucociscokid said:


> The "bleeding" Madras. Vegetable-dyed. Handloomed. Have 500 meters. Thinking of turning it into shirts and shorts. Suggest a pattern. See if it can be economically dyed/woven.


I am not a fan of that pattern, either. The yellow is too bright for me.


----------



## Bit Man

J.C. Penny house brand patchwork madras shorts that I picked up last year. I have two new JoS. A. Bank madras sport coats on the way...


----------



## Reuben

Getting ready to bring out the good stuff:










CCC 3/2 sack bleeding, O'Connell's 3/2 darted bleeding, BB 2-button darted colorfast, Trimingham 3/2 sack bleeding batik










Lord Jeff striped patchwork bleeding, Corbin bleeding, Corbin bleeding


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Beautiful jackets!



Reuben said:


> Getting ready to bring out the good stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CCC 3/2 sack bleeding, O'Connell's 3/2 darted bleeding, BB 2-button darted colorfast, Trimingham 3/2 sack bleeding batik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord Jeff striped patchwork bleeding, Corbin bleeding, Corbin bleeding


----------



## orange fury

So excited that this thread is starting back up, meaning that this time of year is upon us :biggrin:


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> So excited that this thread is starting back up, meaning that this time of year is upon us :biggrin:


Haha hasn't it started for u already? Figured you'd be in seersucker linen and madras in your neck of the woods. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmontez

Duvel said:


> Feels like an unfortunate hijacking of an otherwise interesting thread. Maybe when spring rolls around this will be a nice thread again.


It seems as though Duvel can see the future...


----------



## orange fury

sskim3 said:


> Haha hasn't it started for u already? Figured you'd be in seersucker linen and madras in your neck of the woods.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I am, I'm just ready to not be the only one wearing that lol


----------



## crispyfresh

Good thread...


----------



## Charles Dana

crispyfresh said:


> Good thread...


Delayed reaction?


----------

